# What Is Your Enneagram Tri-Type?



## Vaka

It's definitely 9w1- 7w6- 4w3


----------



## Mizmar

Wulfdot said:


> *7w6cp (5w6) - 4w5 (3w4) - 8w7 (7w8) SX/SP*


What do the types in parentheses represent?


----------



## Wulfdot

Subtype or Counter type. It's a whole new ball game. Enneagram doesn't just stop at Tri-Types. Subtypes also affect how you communicate and your actions.

PERFECT ANALOGY: Think of each group as MBTI Types Head - 7w6 (5w6). Now when you separate an MBTI type into groups you give them groups of functions TiNe SiFe. It's basically the same way with enneagram but on a much smaller scale. 7w6 - One group of functions that come out the stronger and (5w6) the second hive that comes out weak. The trick though is that it has to come off one of the numbers you've already had. Notice how mine mostly rely on my secondary number 7w"6" -> 5w"6".

So for 8w7 your subtype can be "7w6. 7w8, 6w7, or 9w8". The different subtypes will also affect how your original type presents itself.


----------



## Mizmar

Thanks. I'm familiar with the idea of "subwings" but I knew that wasn't what you were expressing since a subwing can only be one of the two types that are 2 steps away from the main type. (For example, the subwing of 7w6 could only either be 6w5 or 8w7--expressed as 7w6sw6w5 or 7w6sw8w7.)

Don't know much about the theory besides that.


----------



## Kuja

I am fairly sure my Tritype is 5-4-9 which apparently is the perfect recipe for shyness: 

"As you probably already know this Tritype is extremely shy and withdrawn so has challenges with feeling comfortable with others. Underneath the shyness is a powerful observer that may not be sure engaging is worth the effort. This also creates a deep thinker that will become an expert in any area of interest. One way to engage is to connect with like minded individuals."


----------



## agokcen

Wulfdot said:


> *7w6cp (5w6) - 4w5 (3w4) - 8w7 (7w8) SX/SP*





Wulfdot said:


> Subtype or Counter type. It's a whole new ball game. Enneagram doesn't just stop at Tri-Types. Subtypes also affect how you communicate and your actions.
> 
> PERFECT ANALOGY: Think of each group as MBTI Types Head - 7w6 (5w6). Now when you separate an MBTI type into groups you give them groups of functions TiNe SiFe. It's basically the same way with enneagram but on a much smaller scale. 7w6 - One group of functions that come out the stronger and (5w6) the second hive that comes out weak. The trick though is that it has to come off one of the numbers you've already had. Notice how mine mostly rely on my secondary number 7w"6" -> 5w"6".
> 
> So for 8w7 your subtype can be "7w6. 7w8, 6w7, or 9w8". The different subtypes will also affect how your original type presents itself.


Whoooooaaaa, there. This is getting a bit too complex. As if tri-types weren't enough! Is all of this really necessary? I feel like an important part of the Enneagram is its relative simplicity, you know?

This stuff of which you speak is all new to me.


----------



## Kanon

The 5-4-9 description fits well. I see the enneagram as more of a measurement of how much one sees him/herself in each type. Generally everyone has all of the enneagram fears and desires to some degree. I guess an analogy would be a list of priorities, and #1 on the list = one's dominant type.


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Whoooooaaaa, there. This is getting a bit too complex. As if tri-types weren't enough! Is all of this really necessary? I feel like an important part of the Enneagram is its relative simplicity, you know?


Yeah, if picking out an Enneagram type means all that, I might as well forget about ever knowing mine.


----------



## PhotoGeek

I like this:

*5-9-4*: reclusive, modest, discreet and quite dreamy and unassertive, such Fives possess a vast imagination in which they spend most of their time among their theories, fantasies and vivid memories. They have a somewhat bohemian charm to them – they are relaxed, casual, creative and a bit reckless. Usually pleasant and undisturbed on the outside, they hide complex inner worlds in which reality interweaves with fantasy, real with imaginary, the objective with the subjective. These Fives are gentle, sensitive and avoidant and tend to express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-4-9, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours: laid-back, unconventional, imaginative and random

Although, I have some 7 in me for sure, too.


----------



## Pablonuts25

Kevinaswell said:


> THE ENNEAGRAM HAS A _TRI-TYPE _NOW?!?!
> 
> Now I can identify with THREE of the 9 groups?!?! Hot damn that's convenient.
> 
> No, I don't agree with the enneagram theory.
> 
> For more reasons than in this link, but this link is aight:
> 
> Enneagram Tests are Weaker than any Other Psychological Instrument.
> 
> EDIT: It's funny, because originally with Enneagram you were allowed ONE. And you couldn't change it. Ever. So...think about that all you type-switchers and wing-and-triad bearers. You aren't even doing it right :O


 
FAIL

This are the kind of posts that tilts the fuck out of me. 

Go buy a book , son, you have no clue.


----------



## firedell

It's in my signature.


----------



## silverlined

I found a description of my tritype from the enneagram institute discussion board. I think I'll report that here just for kicks. 
Again, I would love to get to know others with the same tritype as me, so if there are any other 4-7-1s out there, let me know. 



> 471. It is the most idealistic of all the tritypes having all 3 idealists. This is the type that is both diligent, creative and intuitive. She said the blindspot is that the identification with the high ideals can create a sense of being inflexible in standards and rigid. She also said this is the type most likely to alternate between being the life of the party and feeling inhibited and needing to be appropriate. The life mission is to bring visualize ways to create meaningful change and teach or inspire others toward higher values of excellence.
> 
> The 7 is what allows you to be bold (and the 4) but that 1 in there creates a stronger superego that likely says "you must be good, ethical, right, and appropriate" so there will be a clamping down of the spontaneous energy. With a 3 wing and social subtype I would imagine this person would be very productive and inclined to stay busy in order to avoid to inevitable emotional flood of the 4. With a 5 wing there might be more of an interest in academic or intellectual pursuits.


----------



## Xplosive

Either 5-9-3 or 9-5-3 - I get mixed results with 5 and 9 as my main type.



> 5-9-3
> 
> these Fives are naturally diplomatic, peaceful and somewhat charismatic. They care about harmony and balance and are a bit anxious of people’s rejection and disapproval. Very sentient and tactful, they know how to reach their objectives without causing much fuss around them – they go with the flow and adapt to people and situations in a facile manner. They’re the type of people that others don’t see coming, skillfully speculating opportunities to their advantage while keeping a low profile.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 5w6
> similar tritypes: 5-3-9, 9-5-3
> flavours: tactful, well-mannered, collected and adaptable





> _9-5-3 would be the kind of 9 who is more intellectual, perfectionist and focused on efficiency with less of an emphasis on maintaining harmonious relationships._


----------



## Scruffy

3w2-5-8 or 3-5-9.

Because everyone hates 3s, it's impossible to find a damn description (I had to us 5-8-3 as a base). Tri-types are cool though


----------



## Vanguard

Pablonuts25 said:


> FAIL
> 
> This are the kind of posts that tilts the fuck out of me.
> 
> Go buy a book , son, you have no clue.


Seconded. Its obvious the tests are stupid and useless, its the books where the true info lies. And for the record, tritypes are a load of shit in my opinion, made up by those who couldn't make up their minds (or admit to themselves who they really are). I repeat, you have one type, not 3, or 4, or maybe all 9. Stop kidding yourself.


----------



## agokcen

You're missing the point. Tri-types aren't meant to be a legitimate theory - just another way of helping people feel comfortable within their type, because the Enneagram is so narrow to begin with. One's tri-type explains his or her uniqueness _within_ the single type, but it doesn't mean anything more than that.


----------



## Mizka

I'm glad I found out about tri-types... I've been trying to put myself into one of three Enneagram types and it's been giving me a headache. I just looked up tri-types, and it turns out that, of the types I've been trying to identify with, each falls into one triad.

I'm thinking that I'm 5-9w8-4. Not too sure about the first and last wings yet.


----------



## Ardent15

5-4-1 seems to fit me best, from what I've read.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Over the past couple of days, I have been really into trying to clarify my enneagram type. After a lot of reading, I think I am 4w5,6w5,9w1 - but I am not sure whether the 9 comes before the 6 or which way to write it. Some people say the tritype should go clockwise, starting with the strongest preference, while others say just by order of preference. So confusing!


----------



## agokcen

Gorihay said:


> Over the past couple of days, I have been really into trying to clarify my enneagram type. After a lot of reading, I think I am 4w5,6w5,9w1 - but I am not sure whether the 9 comes before the 6 or which way to write it. Some people say the tritype should go clockwise, starting with the strongest preference, while others say just by order of preference. So confusing!


Definitely go by your order of preference. I have never heard of it being done the other way.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I read that somewhere yesterday. I tried to find the page but had no luck. Apparently, the man who first thought of identifying with tritypes wanted the order to be listed clockwise, while the couple who started the enneagram institute furthered the idea but did not think it was necessary to stress listing the type type clockwise from first preference. I wish I could find the link. I remember it because I thought it was odd. LOL.

But thanks for posting that excel spreadsheet for finding your enneagram. That really helped me and I am a sucker for charts and spreadsheets. It saves me time from making my own charts and prevents me from wasting hours trying to create stupid formulas that may or may not make sense. Ah, boredom. :crazy: I would thank you on that post but I cannot find the thread again. You might be a gold/thanking fiend like me. Haha.


----------



## agokcen

Gorihay said:


> But thanks for posting that excel spreadsheet for finding your enneagram. That really helped me and I am a sucker for charts and spreadsheets. It saves me time from making my own charts and prevents me from wasting hours trying to create stupid formulas that may or may not make sense. Ah, boredom. :crazy: I would thank you on that post but I cannot find the thread again. You might be a gold/thanking fiend like me. Haha.


The post with the Excel sheet test, you mean? I'm pretty sure it's in this thread. roud:


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Haha, I probably need to get some sleep. I found it on page 2. Thanks.

Also, I did find the thing about listing the tritype clockwise, if you're interested.



> The Trifix is a concept from Ichazo's Arica tradition - basically, it's the theory that one's personality is described by a combination of three Fixations (Types), one in each Center (Heart, Head, Gut), arranged clockwise around the Enneagram from ones basic Fixation. More info:
> 
> About the concept of "Tri-fix" multiple fixations
> 
> The Fauvres have generalized the concept to Tritypes, which do not require the three Types to be arranged clockwise:
> 
> Fauvre's Tritype Retreat Highlights





> All of us have all nine types in us and all of us use all nine ennea-strategies in dealing with life. However, only one point of the Enneagram is home base for us, and represents our comfort zone. That is also our Primary Fixation.
> 
> Given that we use all nine strategies at different times, but not in a uniform distribution across the nine points of the Enneagram, it's easy to see that within each of the Head, Heart, and Gut triads, one ennea-strategy will be the predominant one. Hence, we will have one Primary Fixation and two Co-Fixations.
> 
> When stating one's TriFix, it's customary to first state the Primary Fixation, followed by the two Co-Fixations going clockwise around the Enneagram. It's always in clockwise fashion, even if we feel our tertiary fixation is stronger than our secondary fixation.
> 
> This is because, in Arican theory, there is an emotion associated with each point of the Enneagram. When we are stressed, a cascade of three separate emotions arise, corresponding to each point of our TriFix. The cascade of emotions always go predictably in a clockwise fashion around the Enneagram.
> 
> The predictability in the order of this cascade of emotions is what Aricans are supposed to observe. The mechanistic predictability represents proof that we are sleepwalking automatons when we are not awake and present.
> 
> Outside of Arica, the TriFix concept is generally not used. Katherine and David Fauvre are the only ones I know outside of Arica who even use the term TriFix.
> 
> I use the TriFix idea to indicate a blend of Ennea-energies. Unlike Arican theory, there's no particular order and not necessarily a cascade of three emotions. I'm only aware of my initial response to an arising situation.


----------



## agokcen

That's interesting. I have my reservations about the Enneagram theory in general, so I'm not sure what to make of such theories. Hmmm...


----------



## la musa candido

i found mine out todayy!! roud:
it's 4w5, 7w6, and 1w9. i looked up all the descriptions and it describes me to a T. it was creepy.


----------



## silverlined

kristina 23 said:


> i found mine out todayy!! roud:
> it's 4w5, 7w6, and 1w9. i looked up all the descriptions and it describes me to a T. it was creepy.


It's very nice to meet another 4-7-1.  I've never met another one before, at least on the forums.


----------



## jbking

*Ok, I think I found it...*

1-4-6 : these Ones are quite imaginative, creative and a bit melancholic. They are extreme perfectionists and can easily feel discouraged and let down by the imperfect world around. They don’t easily trust others and tend to avoid society, but at the same time they crave being loved and belonging. They also have a bit of a temper so their anger can show especially when feeling misunderstood. They tend to support the underdog and they can have a passionate, belligerent streak to them. 
usual subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-6-4, 4-1-6
flavours: imaginative, passionate, suspicious and sensitive


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

Apparently I am 4 & 9!
Maybe 2. I liked this idea, tri-types. Helps explain individual parts.


----------



## Narrator

According to a test on that blog site, I'm a 4w5-6wx-9w1.

Truly, I'm pretty sure I'm a 6w7-4w3-9w1.

Any 6-4-9s in the house?


----------



## Scruffy

Eh, found mine out (again)

3w2 5w6 8w7.

It's like being a superficial/asshole, creepy-cultist/creeper, leader/asshole.


----------



## Robatix

Scruffy said:


> Eh, found mine out (again)
> 
> 3w2 5w6 8w7.
> 
> It's like being a superficial/asshole, creepy-cultist/creeper, leader/asshole.


Asshole-cultist-asshole? I'm not drinking any of your Kool-Aid.


----------



## L'Empereur

1-5-9 .


----------



## MoonLight

1w2-4w5-6w5

A bundle of contradictions. *raises an eyebrow*


----------



## jbking

MoonLight said:


> 1w2-4w5-6w5
> 
> A bundle of contradictions. *raises an eyebrow*


Those look like my results. Are you my doppel? *sigh*


----------



## MoonLight

Lol is your 4 acting up? Haha no you are not unique. 

Just kidding :tongue:

I was like this is not me because some things in the description were annoying to admit but it does fit.


----------



## jbking

Do you have a different description than I gave in post #48 of this thread? I could use one of those if there is one around.


----------



## Blueguardian

I am 9w1-4w5-5w4. I have no idea what to do with the tri-type so I am largely ignoring it for now.


----------



## MoonLight

> Do you have a different description than I gave in post #48 of this thread? I could use one of those if there is one around.


No it is the same one but if I find a different one I'll post it. I think the description is taken from here (link), maybe you can find something more from it.


----------



## Vaka

According to agokcen's test that she linked a few pages back, I am...7w8- 8w7- 4w5...can you be both a 7w8 and an 8w7? I dunno...enneagram pisses me off...


----------



## Paradigm

I'm fairly sure my tri-type is 6w7, 9w1, 4w5. I'm still learning about the enneagram, and it took me months to decide on the wing for my 6, but it does explain me pretty well.


----------



## Armando

is there a test for this? how do you figure it out?


----------



## silverlined

Anti-Helena said:


> According to agokcen's test that she linked a few pages back, I am...7w8- 8w7- 4w5...can you be both a 7w8 and an 8w7? I dunno...enneagram pisses me off...


Ooh yay! another test. I'm going to go dig for it and take it if I haven't already.

I think you can be both 7w8 and 8w7. I know a 4w5 friend who has 5w4 in her head triad so your combination can work. The best way to find out about that 8w7 part is to get familiar with all the main types and wings in the 8-9-1 triad and see if anything else would be a better fit. I guess with that triad, look to see how you handle the theme of anger when it comes up. Each type in that center has a different way of dealing with anger when it comes up.



> E*ights* act out their anger and instinctual energies. In other words, when Eights feel anger building in them, they immediately respond to it in some physical way, raising their voices, moving more forcefully. Others can clearly see that Eights are angry because they give themselves permission to express their anger physically.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Nines*_ deny their anger and instinctual energies as if to say, "What anger? I am not a person who gets angry." Nines are the type most out of touch with their anger and instinctual energies, often feeling threatened by them. Of course, Nines get angry like  everyone else, but try to stay out of their darker feelings by focusing on idealizations of their relationships and their world.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Ones*_ attempt to control or repress their anger and instinctual energy. They feel that they must stay in control of themselves, especially of their instinctual impulses and angry feelings at all times. They would like to direct these energies according to the dictates of their highly developed inner critic (superego), the source of their strictures on themselves and others.


----------



## Vaka

I can't believe I used to think I was a nine...I'm no nine...I really don't think I'm a one either. I suppose eight fits me best.
I have no real problem with expressing my anger physically...


----------



## owlet

9w1-6w7-2w3

Ah, if only it were:

1w9-7w6-3w2 (I'd probably be much more outgoing roud


----------



## Aerorobyn

silverlined said:


> E*ights* act out their anger and instinctual energies. In other words, when Eights feel anger building in them, they immediately respond to it in some physical way, raising their voices, moving more forcefully. Others can clearly see that Eights are angry because they give themselves permission to express their anger physically.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Nines*_ deny their anger and instinctual energies as if to say, "What anger? I am not a person who gets angry." Nines are the type most out of touch with their anger and instinctual energies, often feeling threatened by them. Of course, Nines get angry like everyone else, but try to stay out of their darker feelings by focusing on idealizations of their relationships and their world.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Ones*_ attempt to control or repress their anger and instinctual energy. They feel that they must stay in control of themselves, especially of their instinctual impulses and angry feelings at all times. They would like to direct these energies according to the dictates of their highly developed inner critic (superego), the source of their strictures on themselves and others.



If we're going based off of this, then there is no way that 9 is part of my tri-type as I originally thought; nor is it very likely that 1 is a part of it. Eight, on the other hand... pretty much exactly what I do when I get angry. 

*Goes to read more about type 8*

I'm pretty sure of my main type now - 6w7, and I'm pretty sure that 3w2 is a part of my tri-type. I'm still trying to figure out the gut part, though. I will be back when I figure this out! :laughing:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I'm 8w7. I thought I was a 5 or a 7 before, the first test I ever did I got 8 so I read about them and then read about 8w7 and that made me sense. took me a while to find that.

I think I'd be 8w7 - 5w4 - 1w9 sx.

I don't know much about the enneagram theory tbh. I'm not very interested in it. I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right.

Robyn, you're a type 10 :wink::tongue:*


----------



## jbking

silverlined said:


> _*Ones*_ attempt to control or repress their anger and instinctual energy. They feel that they must stay in control of themselves, especially of their instinctual impulses and angry feelings at all times. They would like to direct these energies according to the dictates of their highly developed inner critic (superego), the source of their strictures on themselves and others.


This ties in well with the whole idea of being that *good *person all the freakin' time. There is something to be said for finding the ways to get out the hostility in an appropriate outlet, but this isn't always easy to discover and find. While I can vent to some people, this isn't always adequate. Sometimes I just have these waves of "Life sucks!" over and over again. It isn't easy having such impulses, but this is part of the challenge that is my existence. Having such a strong inner critic is annoying, though at times I think it has been useful to keep things to myself and avoid worse situations where I would want to nit-pick and criticize others.


----------



## silverlined

jbking said:


> This ties in well with the whole idea of being that *good *person all the freakin' time. There is something to be said for finding the ways to get out the hostility in an appropriate outlet, but this isn't always easy to discover and find. While I can vent to some people, this isn't always adequate. Sometimes I just have these waves of "Life sucks!" over and over again. It isn't easy having such impulses, but this is part of the challenge that is my existence. Having such a strong inner critic is annoying, though at times I think it has been useful to keep things to myself and avoid worse situations where I would want to nit-pick and criticize others.


I definitely agree with how this ties into perfectionism and the feeling of frustration. I have those waves of life sucks too.
I'm not a 1 but it's in my tritype and I experience my own anger as something 'bad' and hurtful but I'm definitely aware that I'm experiencing it, though I don't want to experience it. It just builds up sometimes too. At times I feel like a soda bottle that has been shaken up a lot. I keep the cap firmly on though, but it's uncomfortable and I feel that if I let the lid off, I'll bubble over and get out of control.

Wonder if any ones or people with one in their tritype can relate.


----------



## silverlined

Since I already posted a blurb about the gut triad and anger, I'll do the equivalent for the other triads. (just in case anyone is having trouble identifying their head or heart triads). I find that looking at the core emotion for each center is really helpful for identifying tritype and it has cleared up a lot of confusion for me. For example, type 4 and 5 both withdraw and retreat inward, but there's a different core emotion behind it and they are withdrawing for different reasons.

If you're having trouble identifying your head triad, look at how you handle anxiety and what causes it. 



> In the Thinking Center,
> 
> *Fives * have anxiety about the outer world and about their capacity to cope with it. Thus, they cope with their fear by withdrawing from the world. Fives become secretive, isolated loners who use their minds to penetrate into the nature of the world. Fives hope that eventually, as they understand reality on their own terms, they will be able to rejoin the world and participate in it, but they never feel they know enough to participate with total confidence. Instead, they involve themselves with increasingly complex inner worlds.
> 
> _*Sixes*_ are the most anxious type, and the most out of touch with their own sense of inner knowing and confidence. Unlike Fives, Sixes have trouble trusting their own minds, so they are constantly looking outside themselves for something to make them feel sure of themselves. They might turn to philosophies, beliefs, relationships, jobs, savings, authorities, or any combination of the above. But no matter how many security structures they create, Sixes still feel doubtful and anxious. They may even begin to doubt the very people and beliefs that they have turned to for reassurance. Sixes may also respond to their anxiety by impulsively confronting it— defying their fear in the effort to be free of it.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sevens*_ have anxiety about their inner world. There are feelings of pain, loss, deprivation, and general anxiety that Sevens would like to stay clear of as much as possible. To cope with these feelings, Sevens keep their minds occupied with exciting possibilities and options— as long as they have something stimulating to anticipate, Sevens feel that they can distract themselves from their fears. Sevens, in most cases, do not stop merely at thinking about these options, however. As much as possible they attempt to actually do as many of their options as they can. Thus, Sevens can be found staying on the go, pursuing one experience after another, and keeping themselves entertained and engaged with their many ideas and activities.


I wanted to add that 6s, have both anxiety about the outer world like 5s, and anxiety about the inner world like 7s.


----------



## silverlined

If anyone is having trouble identifying their heart triad, look at how you cope with feelings of shame:



> Twos attempt to control their shame by getting other people to like them and to think of them as good people. They also want to convince themselves that they are good, loving people by focusing on their positive feelings for others while repressing their negative feelings (such as anger and resentment at not being appreciated enough). As long as Twos can get positive emotional responses from others, they feel wanted and are able to control feelings of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Threes try to deny their shame, and are potentially the most out of touch with underlying feelings of inadequacy. Threes learn to cope with shame by trying to become what they believe a valuable, successful person is like. Thus, Threes learn to perform well, to be acceptable, even outstanding and are often driven relentlessly in their pursuit of success as a way of staving off feelings of shame and fears of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Fours attempt to control their shame by focusing on how unique and special their particular talents, feelings, and personal characteristics are. Fours highlight their individuality and creativity as a way of dealing with their shameful feelings, although Fours are the type most likely to succumb to feelings of inadequacy. Fours also manage their shame by cultivating a rich, romantic fantasy life in which they do not have to deal with whatever in their life seems drab or uninteresting to them.


----------



## SquarePeg61

agokcen said:


> I find that I quite like this test here, and I'm surprised that it's not more widely used:
> 
> Personality Types
> 
> Note that it is an Excel sheet, but it's actually a really neat test that I think is more accurate than any others I have taken. It's also quite long...
> 
> Once you get your results, pick your highest score from each triad (8-9-1, 2-3-4, 5-6-7), put them in order from highest to lowest, and there's your tri-type. Some people also choose to find the wings for each respective number in their tri-type, but wings are more a matter of personal research than testing.


Interesting test and, as you said, it appears to be accurate. I scored 7-9-4 which I think describes me rather well.


----------



## screamofconscious

Mikhail said:


> I was just wondering what people's tri-types were. Also, do you agree or disagree with the theory, and why.


My tritype is 6w5 - 9w1 - 3w4

Everybody has issues with anxiety, anger and image. I agree with tritype theory, but not as it has been presented by the Fauvre's. He compartmentalized the fixes whereas I see it as much more merged with the core of the personality. There is a predominant issue of the three fixes in each person. To a lesser degree we encompass issues of other fixes but we are always our core type. I could never identify fully as a 3 but my image issues are certainly centered around 3's issues. I observe this as well in others too. Even with tritype however, Enneagram can only give us a fraction of the complete picture of who we are individually.


----------



## MoonLight

silverlined said:


> I definitely agree with how this ties into perfectionism and the feeling of frustration. I have those waves of life sucks too.
> I'm not a 1 but it's in my tritype and I experience my own anger as something 'bad' and hurtful but I'm definitely aware that I'm experiencing it, though I don't want to experience it. It just builds up sometimes too. At times I feel like a soda bottle that has been shaken up a lot. I keep the cap firmly on though, but it's uncomfortable and I feel that if I let the lid off, I'll bubble over and get out of control.
> 
> Wonder if any ones or people with one in their tritype can relate.


Nicely put, it is like an immediate feeling of frustration or irritation but as a one I need to control it so it bottles up as you said. I have been trying to circumvent that so if I feel myself getting irritated I start to analyze if the cause of it is worth it or not and most of the time it is not so I put it behind me and then this feeling subsides.


----------



## jbking

Since my tri-type is 1-4-6, I just see myself as having lots of challenges and issues at times. Sometimes there is something to be said for retreating inward and seeing if I can find a way to slay my own inner demons. While it may not be easy, I can wonder if at some point I should write a book about my life and see what happens.


----------



## MoonLight

> I can find a way to slay my own inner demons


I'm always finding one to fight in order to improve myself. I guess I have turned the anger inward towards my imperfections. 




> I can wonder if at some point I should write a book about my life and see what happens.


 
Go for it if you feel that is something you want to do or it would be of some help for you (or others).


----------



## Liontiger

9w1 - 5w4 - 4w3

Just came up with this today after some research. I finally admitted to myself that I'm a 9w1. I thought being a 9w8 made me seem like less of a pussy. But now I realize that being a 9w1 doesn't make you a wuss. I also changed my 4w5 to a 4w3. I do a lot of goal-setting and envisioning.


----------



## Paradigm

I found some tri-type descriptions for people. They're not all complete, sorry. I don't know how accurate they are. Source is here. Also, I found a "webinar" from the same place. Haven't listened to it all yet.

--469, 694, 946 If you are 469, you are intuitive, inquisitive and accepting. You want to be original, certain and peaceful. You are a very sensitive and can experience intense feelings of self-doubt and uncertainty. As a result you need multiple sources of confirmation. You want to be individualistic but can fear being separate from others so avoid confrontation.

Your life mission is to raise questions about the mysteries of life, seek consensus and share your findings with others. A true seeker, you are happiest when you feel you can answer the question of who you are, what is important and fully express yourself.

You can be so focused on your feelings of insecurity and the doubts that plague you that you become paralyzed by the fear of making a mistake, feeling shame for done so and in emotional pain.


--If you are a 479, you are intuitive, innovative and accepting. You want to be original, positive and peaceful. You are very identified with the defense of optimism and tend to hide your more painful feelings and pessimism for fear of being rejected. You see the wonder in beauty and are gentle, lyrical, and idealistic in the way you relate to others.

What would you add about your mission? This is a tough one 479 do not realize how healing their gentle nature can be. Your life mission is to identify what is truly meaningful in life and help people transform negative feeling into positive change.


--If you are the 478, you are intuitive, innovative and straight-forward. You want to be original, inspirational and self-possessed. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are an unconventional, passionate master of solutions. Outwardly, you are confident but inwardly you are emotionally vulnerable.

Your life mission is to find truth communicate your findings. A true messenger, you are happiest when you use your creativity to find compassionate ways to understand yourself and empower Your blind Spot is that you can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound that your freedom seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant, and/or uncooperative.


--The 451 is the sensitive, informed, intellectual, creative, persnickety and perfectionistic tritype that feels a high sense of morality.... especially with the social instinct. Everything must be done just so. This tritype is ofter highly self-conscious and inhibited.


--If you are a 125, you are very diligent, caring, and knowledgeable. You want to be ethical, helpful, and wise. You are very idealistic and see what needs to be doe and the simple and effective ways to do it. You are intensely private but care about people.. You seek practical systems and procedures to measureresults and effectiveness

125, 521, 251 Tritype....Your life mission is to use your wisdom to provide the information needed to manifest ideals that help those in need. A true mentor, you are happiest when you can help others improve themselves.

125.521.215 Your blindspot is that you can be so identified with your standards and procedures that you can fail to trust your heart and can appear to be overly judgmental, cold and indifferent. You can also over-give and then feel overwhelmed.


--If you are a 137, you are diligent, ambitious and innovative. You want to be ethical, efficient and upbeat. You are self-motivated and want to achieve your goals in a positive and effective way. You want to do your best and want to enjoy doing it. Focused on success you seek ways to measure it.


----------



## Vaka

Ok...7w6-4w3-8w7. I was debating whether I was more of an 8w7 than an 8w9 or more of a 7w8 than a 7w6...I do think I'm much more of an 8w7, but I also think that I'm a 7w6. And also 4w3 rather than 4w5. Thanks to Grey's threads in the enneagram sections, I'm settled on that...



> If you are the 478, you are intuitive, innovative and straight-forward. You want to be original, inspirational and self-possessed. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are an unconventional, passionate master of solutions.


That is flattering roud:


----------



## silverlined

Anti-Helena said:


> Ok...7w6-4w3-8w7. I was debating whether I was more of an 8w7 than an 8w9 or more of a 7w8 than a 7w6...I do think I'm much more of an 8w7, but I also think that I'm a 7w6. And also 4w3 rather than 4w5. Thanks to Grey's threads in the enneagram sections, I'm settled on that...
> 
> That is flattering roud:


 yay glad you found your wing. I'm still a little unclear about the wing for the 7 in the head center of my tritype. I don't identify with type 6 very much but the 7w6 descriptions I read sound more like me than 7w8. I identify with type 8 descriptions slightly more than type 6 but still not all that much. Right now, I'm tempted to say I'm a wingless 7 for that part of my tritype.


----------



## Vaka

From what I've read, 7w8's seem to care less about what people think and to generally just like reactions...even if they're bad. A 7w6 would probably care a lot more and be less impulsive than a 7w8. I think that I was torn between the two because I'm more of a counterphobic 7w6, which I was confusing with 7w8 confidence...what is it that's confusing you?
I dunno...I think at points I can be more impulsive and wild, but I don't think that I'm a 7w8. The only thing is that I've never looked at myself as responsible or loyal, at all...well..I'm in weird period in life, maybe I am a 7w8 and I just don't know it...
Dammit!...anyone know how to distinguish between them, for sure?


----------



## screamofconscious

Nyx said:


> Scream convinced me that I was an enneagram 6, and honestly, it does fit me pretty well. But I was trying to figure out whether I was a 6w5 or a 6w7. All-in-all, I think I'm more of a 6w5.
> *6w5- 4w3- 8w9...*That feels right, but I'm still gonna think about the 6w7 some more...Or maybe 8w7...lol



Triple reactive...I don't agree. There's an extreme amount of volatility in such a combination that I simply don't see in you at all. I've never got the feeling from you that you're a ticking time bomb. You're too easy breezy for a combo like that. For 6w5 you might compare the general vibe of the exemplars I posted to Promethea's video thread here: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/26184-enneagram-interview-type-6-video.html

The Eminem vids are a bit on the extreme side for 6w5, but when you add in an 8 fix, you should actually be able to relate to him a lot better than I think you would. I've got him typed as a 6w5 - 8w7 - 3w4. 

I actually think you're a 6w7 primary...your general vibe is warm, bubbly, enthusiastic...a lot more so like the Marilyn Monroe examples. She's a bit more reserved than I see in you, I doubt you'll relate completely to her either...but her general vibe matches your own a lot better than the vibe of a 6w5.


----------



## Vaka

What are some of the differences between 6w5 and 6w7? I do think it's more likely that I'd be a 6w7 rather than a 6w5, but it's hard for me to figure out because I'm extremely reserved and somewhat uninviting and uncomfortable in real life. I've been more-so lately, though. Maybe it's just a phase...
Forget my tri-type; I'm leaving it at 6 because I suck with introspection haha


----------



## The Great One

I am a 6w7w8 combo


----------



## Aerorobyn

Nyx said:


> Scream convinced me that I was an enneagram 6, and honestly, it does fit me pretty well.


Good ol' Scream, convincing people of their true enneagram type... especially when it comes to being a type 6. She did the same to me (convinced me that my primary type was 6w7). And I do agree, Nyxx, that you seem more 6w7 than 6w5. 

I'm still not completely sure of my tri-type. I'm pretty sure that either 2w3 or 3w2 is in there... I did quite a bit of research, trying to distinguish the difference between the two. I found a site that lists common type misidentifications, and checked between misidentifications between type 2 and 3. This is what it gave me: 

*2 and 3*

Mistyping frequency: sometimes (usually between 2w3 and 3w2).

*Two* 
*Give attention*
*Seek intimacy*
*Help others*
*Emotional*
*Selfless*
*Get aggressive*
*People*
*Sentimental*
*Be kind*
*Romantic*

*Three*
*Grab attention*
Afraid of intimacy
*Impress others*
Composed
*Selfish*
*Become detached*
Goals
Ambitious
*Be successful*
Pragmatic


At this point, I really want to say that I am 6w7 . 2w3 . 9w1 (maybe 9w8?)


----------



## Vaka

So it's pretty obvious, now, that I'm a 6w7 primarily. 
I really do think that I have eight in my tri-type as I match up with many of those traits and have since I was younger. I think it's an 8w7 rather than an 8w9. Would it be less volatile if I was a 4w5 rather than a 4w3? Now that I've really looked into it, I don't think that I really have any 3 in me, just a desire for power and control.


----------



## Liontiger

Here's a resource I stumbled upon if anyone would like to use it. It gives you a table of each type's basic desires so you can view them all at once.

http://similarminds.com/desc.html

Update for the third time in this thread: 9w1 - 4w3 - 6w7


----------



## screamofconscious

You may be able to relate to the core desires and fixations and even some of the characteristics attributed to the types in your trifix. This is not always the case though. While I can identify extremely close to a good 9w1 description and fear of conflict readily comes to mind, I don't relate nearly so easily to my 3w4 heart fix. Some of it fits but I'd never misidentify myself as a 3. Distinguishing that my 6 fix comes before 9 was very difficult but I can see that my fear of conflict is lead ultimately by a fear of abandonment.

Figuring out your gut fix, you should first ascertain how you generally respond to conflict. What are the intentions behind the behavior? It's too simple to just say "I want to end the conflict"....you really have to look at what your goal is toward others in the conflict to identify which type is your fix. An 8 fixer is prone to applying force, whether it be in beating someone into submission or simply making the other do what they're told. A 9 fixer avoids, whether they're trying to run somebody off or running away themselves. A 1 fixer takes a more moral stance whether it's a controlled, rational discussion or more of a moral tirade. Morals can be very subjective so take care not to eliminate this possibility because your moral codes don't necessarily line up with societies standards. A distinct difference between 1 and 8 fixes is that 8's tend not to get upset over small things where as a 1 is much more irritable in relation to details than an 8 fixer.


----------



## screamofconscious

Going a little more into a 1 fix, they tend to focus on good and bad. Undertones of what is undesirable, impure, filthy or imperfect. A desire to rid ones self of theirs or others imperfections play largely into it.


----------



## Schadenfreude

5 - 1 - 7 
A withdrawn thinker, perfectionist, and enthusiast.


----------



## Reyna

Type 1,3 +8
In Enneagramm tests, this is what I score the highest.
I think in general it gives a good image about me: Ambitious, perfectionistic, easily angry^^


----------



## susurration

I've been contemplating this for a while... so I am currently thinking (it's taken me so long to get to this stage haha);

4w3
5w4
either 9 (balanced wings?) or 1w2

I am withdrawn, avoidant and detached in real life (hence the three withdrawn types), and some who have talked to me on here, have mentioned that I am quite difficult to catch and talk to for extended periods . I come at people in bursts and then need to get away and prevent myself from being over burdened. (Though Perhaps that's related to heavy Sp/ sx??? or it may be because of the wings...). I'm rigidly perfectionistic one minute, and easy going the next. I confuse myself. 

I seriously still don't know for sure, after all this time... :tongue: I like it that way though. I'm still learning about myself and the system. It's hard for me to accept the enneagram on empirical grounds... but, I have learned so much about myself through the system. If I hadn't come across it, I wouldn't have the self knowledge I have now. All the pieces are starting to fit together...


----------



## Liontiger

Schadenfreude said:


> 5 - 1 - 7
> A withdrawn thinker, perfectionist, and enthusiast.


Tri-types must include one type from each of the three centers: body, head, and heart. 5 and 7 both belong to the head center. And don't go saying that INTJs don't have hearts :wink:


----------



## Vaka

I was planning on doing this before I went to bed the other night, but...mehhh...



screamofconscious said:


> Going a little more into a 1 fix, they tend to focus on good and bad. Undertones of what is undesirable, impure, filthy or imperfect. A desire to rid ones self of theirs or others imperfections play largely into it.


I don't really think I do that. If I do, it's not one of my main focuses.



screamofconscious said:


> Figuring out your gut fix, you should first ascertain how you generally respond to conflict. What are the intentions behind the behavior? It's too simple to just say "I want to end the conflict"....you really have to look at what your goal is toward others in the conflict to identify which type is your fix. An 8 fixer is prone to applying force, whether it be in beating someone into submission or simply making the other do what they're told. A 9 fixer avoids, whether they're trying to run somebody off or running away themselves. A 1 fixer takes a more moral stance whether it's a controlled, rational discussion or more of a moral tirade. Morals can be very subjective so take care not to eliminate this possibility because your moral codes don't necessarily line up with societies standards. A distinct difference between 1 and 8 fixes is that 8's tend not to get upset over small things where as a 1 is much more irritable in relation to details than an 8 fixer.


I see how 1 and 8 could get mixed up before digging deeper, but I don't think I really get irritated by details unless I'm stressed out. 
My response to conflict really varies depending on the exact circumstance. I've always been somewhat afraid of conflict, but I think that's mainly been the 6 in me. I'm sometimes afraid that people will gang up on me or that people will dislike me. But I've pushed myself to get over that because I hate those point-of-views. My goals in a conflict might just be to get my point across to others or to assert myself, or it might be to end the conflict because I see no point for the conflict and it's just disrupting things.
I think I might take more of either the 8 or the 1 place in conflicts. I don't really feel like I match most of what I've read of the 1 enneagram, but I dunno...


----------



## silverlined

I'm confused again. There's this 9ish side of me that comes out when I get into relationships or just get close to people in general though I see the world as a whole from a more 1-like improvement mindset.

I'm confused because lots of people have mistyped me as 9w1 in general but those who really know me see my 4w3ness quite clearly and also see my 1ish side quite clearly. Maybe I'm 1w9 in my tritype and not 1w2. Meh...


----------



## The Great One

Actually, I just found out that I'm actually a 2-3-4 tri-type. Awesome!


----------



## Vaka

NatetheGreat said:


> Actually, I just found out that I'm actually a 2-3-4 tri-type. Awesome!


Your tri-type contains one from each of the triads: Heart, head, and body...
Two, three, and four are all from the heart triad :mellow:


----------



## Scruffy

A 2-3-4 is not possible, as those types are all in the Heart Triad. 

A tri is one of each

ONE from 2, 3, & 4.
ONE from 5, 6, & 7.
ONE from 8, 9, & 1.


Will make your tri-type.


----------



## The Great One

Scruffy said:


> A 2-3-4 is not possible, as those types are all in the Heart Triad.
> 
> A tri is one of each
> 
> ONE from 2, 3, & 4.
> ONE from 5, 6, & 7.
> ONE from 8, 9, & 1.
> 
> 
> Will make your tri-type.


I don't have a tri-type then.


----------



## SenhorFrio

NVM i read the information


----------



## Vaka

I think my tri-type is 6w7-8w9-4w5...most likely.
I don't like it when I sound too serious, so I'm gonna add exclamation points for no reason!!!


----------



## Vaka

NatetheGreat said:


> I've finally got it: I'm a 7-6-2


lol 7 and 6 are both part of the head triad. You're missing your gut type :laughing:


----------



## The Great One

Lara Croft said:


> lol 7 and 6 are both part of the head triad. You're missing your gut type :laughing:


Fuck it then, just fuck it. I guess that I don't have a tri-type. Also, where have you been Nyx? I haven't seen you on these forums like I used to? Did you start school back or something?


----------



## Vaka

NatetheGreat said:


> I haven't seen you on these forums like I used to? Did you start school back or something?


I wish...
I'm starting school pretty soon. I've been kinda down in the last few months because I'm really waiting to get on with my life so I can work for something. But I'm gonna get to do that soon :happy:

If you're talking about these last few days, my computer is fucked up. I'm on my dad's and I can only really use it a little bit lol...Besides that, I think I could take posting less on PC anyway :crazy:


----------



## The Great One

Lara Croft said:


> I wish...
> I'm starting school pretty soon. I've been kinda down in the last few months because I'm really waiting to get on with my life so I can work for something. But I'm gonna get to do that soon :happy:
> 
> If you're talking about these last few days, my computer is fucked up. I'm on my dad's and I can only really use it a little bit lol...Besides that, I think I could take posting less on PC anyway :crazy:


Yeah, I figured that it was almost time for you to go back to school. I could afford to post less on this site as well. It just helps me to understand people, and understand myself to improve myself. It really is useful.


----------



## Vaka

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, I figured that it was almost time for you to go back to school. I could afford to post less on this site as well. It just helps me to understand people, and understand myself to improve myself. It really is useful.


MBTI and Jungian theory are pretty interesting, also. And I'm getting more into enneagram theory.


----------



## Vaka

agokcen said:


> Ah, but that in and of itself could be essential here. I'd say you should not just consider your previous mental state and confusion regarding it, but _focus_ on it. What were you like when unhealthy? Why were you unhealthy? How are you better now? What's the change? Why do you get so confused when looking back? And so on.


Ok...Well, it's kinda hard to go into.
It's kinda complicated and I'd have to make a long post most likely. And I don't really want to get into it on this thread lol.


----------



## Ćerulean

So I reviewed my scores from my paid-for enneagram test results. Looks like my tri-type is 9-4-5. Six scored as one point higher than my 5 on the end of my tri-type, but I read both the 5 and 6 descriptions and feel the 5 describes me better than a Six. But isn't the enneagram supposed to measure what your personality is like earlier in your life? Like I remember something saying to jot down what describes yourself as you were as a child. Is this true for enneagram?

Also, since 4 and 5 are both in my tri-type, is it possible for me to write my tri-type out like this:

9w1 - 4w5 - 5w4? Since I've already used 4 in my 4w5, is it possible to also use the wing 4 in my 5w4 or should I just go to 5w6?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

After much deliberation I believe I am an 8w9-4w5-6w7. Seems to be a lot of 4w5's....


----------



## Ćerulean

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Seems to be a lot of 4w5's....


Yep. We're unique just like everyone else.


----------



## Aleksei

3w2 > 9w8 > 5w4.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Res said:


> Yep. We're unique just like everyone else.


lol, so true


----------



## clear moon

"5-4-9: shy, somewhat fragile and a bit romantic, such Fives tend to put on a congenial façade to hide their rich inner worlds from the society. They outwardly appear friendly but reserved, usually mysterious to other people who sense there is more depth and intensity hidden behind their amiable mask. These Fives have rich imaginations and love to immerse themselves in thoughts and fantasies. They are introspective, dreamy, creative and socially withdrawn, but also disorganized and painfully avoidant.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-9-4, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours: insightful, imaginative, enigmatic and unstructured"
Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs

this hits way closer to home than the typical Type 5 description  Interesting to read about
... hmm
is it possible to be 5w4 and 4w5? I think this has been addressed but I'm curious to know for sure.


----------



## Vaka

At this point, I'd say it's probably 3w4sw(2w3)-6w7sw(?w?)-9w8sw(1w9). But I'm not 100% sure and I haven't determined the subwing for my head type, so it may change...


----------



## OrangeAppled

I think 4-5-1 sounds right. Although, if you brings wings into it, I'm not sure if this makes sense: 4w5-5w4-1w9
Can I have 4 & 5 as wings for two of my tri-types? I relate to 4 & 5 so thoroughly that the other types pale in comparison....


----------



## rowingineden

OrangeAppled said:


> I think 4-5-1 sounds right. Although, if you brings wings into it, I'm not sure if this makes sense: 4w5-5w4-1w9
> Can I have 4 & 5 as wings for two of my tri-types? I relate to 4 & 5 so thoroughly that the other types pale in comparison....


Yeah, you can.


----------



## OrangeAppled

My other possibility may be 4w5--1w9-7w8. I scored surprisingly high on 1 and 7 in that excel sheet enneagram test.


----------



## Neon Knight

7w6 4w3 9w1 from RHETI book's 144 questions. I don't know if my 6w is counter phobic or not though, I think it might be.


----------



## Dyidia

bottes said:


> is it possible to be 5w4 and 4w5? I think this has been addressed but I'm curious to know for sure.


Yes. However, only one is your core type.
----
Tritype: 5w4-4w3-9w1


----------



## rowingineden

Revy2Hand said:


> 7w6 4w3 9w1 from RHETI book's 144 questions. I don't know if my 6w is counter phobic or not though, I think it might be.


Thanks for reminding me to check that. My 6w is definitely counterphobic. Yeeeeeeeeah!  This might also explain why I was a bit wondering if one of my wings might be an 8 - because I can be aggressive and whatnot.


----------



## negativnein

Wing 5w6 - 19.5
Wing 6w5 - 18
Wing 5w4 - 16.4
Wing 6w7 - 15
Wing 7w6 - 13.5
Wing 4w5 - 11.7
Wing 9w1 - 10.7
Wing 9w8 - 9.7
Wing 7w8 - 8.7
Wing 4w3 - 5.9


----------



## susurration

Paranoid Android said:


> Ok, I've come to the realization that I'm a core 6w5(5w4) which would make more sense of the fact that I've had a hard time relating to type 6. I think this is more likely given the fact that I have more of a tendency to distance myself from people rather than seek support or to really try and gain security in any other way...which is more of a 6w7 trait. I think that sw5w4 just gives me 'going against' quality. That seems like something that could accompany states of counterphobia in any 6, but this is something that's always been a part of my personality. And at the core, it's more out of resisting being 'controlled' by others rather than reacting against some fears. Plus, I think that counterphobia is more of an outward/aggressive expression than I've ever seen in myself.
> 
> I'm going with 3w4(4w5) as my image fix. That's mainly because, while I do relate to the 3 fixation, I feel as if it's more for myself, if that makes sense. I have realized that I don't ultimately want to be noticed, but I want to have some major influence with what I do and with my accomplishments. Of course, that may be more of a 3w4 quality to want to be distanced. But I'm thinking that because a more withdrawn/self-oriented side(4w5) rather than a more extroverted/people-oriented side(2w3) wins out(of course, it doesn't go to the point of actually making me a type 4 rather than a type 3), I'm more likely to be 3w4(4w5).
> 
> 
> So...6w5(5w4)-3w4(4w5)-9w8(1w9).


You know what's a good way to check? go through some of your oldest posts here. You get to see glimpses into your own thoughts and how you're interacting with people. 

I went through mine, and I could even see the periods of time where I was disintegrating into 2 (the first few months I was here, and a few times after that). I facepalmed, because I thought, how could I not see the four-ness? how could I even think nine? I was better intuned with reality when I said I was a 2 (even though there's no way in hell I help and need to help as much as a two. I'm way too self absorbed for that. I wish I was joking -_-) most of that was a lack of understanding of the system, but also lack of insight into how I behave.


----------



## Vaka

Nova said:


> You know what's a good way to check? go through some of your oldest posts here. You get to see glimpses into your own thoughts and how you're interacting with people.


That might be scary because I've chilled out a lot in the past year...


----------



## Coccinellidae

2-6-9 or 2-9-6. :wink:


----------



## Scruffy

Looking back on posts, just about everyone looks like a jackass.

I came with an over-persona, a heavy mask.


----------



## Vaka

Scruffy said:


> I came with an over-persona, a heavy mask.


I came with rainbows and caffeine...


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

5w6 - 8w9 - ?


----------



## agokcen

I dunno. I feel like I've mostly always been the same around here. Perhaps a bit of refining here and there, but that's about it.


----------



## susurration

Sometimes it's not about the degree of change but the degree of significance. Small off handed things can have a lot of meaning in terms of the enneagram. If people are giving you feedback, they're doing so through the information they are recieving via your behaviour, thoughts and interaction. You have to ask; where do they see it? where are they seeing these things in me? if you discount their observations you have to ask why. Is it because you would rather go by who you think you are rather than what other people see? why is there a disconnect between what other people see and who you think you are? because they are seeing the wrong things? or because you are seeing the wrong things?

I think a very undervalued component of the enneagram is external feedback (as scream has mentioned in her blog). Clearly other people don't 'know' you as well as you do, and not many people have a very good handle on the enneagram *looks at self* but other people still -see- you. And it's the gift of sight without excuses and rationalising things away and without self selecting things to judge, that comes so easily to outsiders, but which takes a long time to learn with regards to the self. The subject studying the subject. An outsider sees everything without consciously controlling what they filter. There are less filters, and a lot of them are controlled by what you decide to show (though a lot can be read from that too). But when you're looking at yourself, you are the one who picks and chooses what you see. You control the filters and the actual information. 

If you take the chance to look back at old posts and other things you've written, it's not just about the information you come across, but how you perceive it. You can deny your thoughts, but not something you've written down. You can choose to hone in on certain details and look at yourself under a "hindsight" microscope via a new paradigm (the system) rather than your own unstructured thoughts. Even better if you also use the feedback someone else gives you (for example they suggest you are a 3), so you have an inkling of what it's like to view yourself from a truly external point of view (for example, you start looking for three ways of reacting and interacting in your own behaviour, and now you finally see it yourself because the 'proof' is there and you're seeing yourself with new lenses). 

I once read that the only time thoughts seemingly exist is when you write them down. You can analyse the hell out of them; and if you've written over a period of time you can think about the whole history of those thoughts came to be. How these things connect to the ways you thought before and later on. What was happening internally and externally at that point? then you begin to piece together your own motivations.


----------



## screamofconscious

agokcen said:


> I dunno. I feel like I've mostly always been the same around here. Perhaps a bit of refining here and there, but that's about it.


Really??? Have you ever looked back on your posts? If you have, have you had any /facepalm moments? I know I do all the time when I look back on what I wrote. I tend to be extremely critical of myself to the point of wanting to destroy whatever it was that I wrote. Where I gain the greatest insight from doing this is in realizing that the disdain I'm feeling is for the parts of me that I'm trying to leave behind. It also works when we look at others. Any strong feelings we have towards others, whether positive or negative represent aspects of ourselves. For example, upon entering high school, I recall being disgusted with the way the children just a few grades lower behaved on the bus. I asked myself if that's how I acted at that age and instantly denied it, rationalizing that in just a few short years, the way parents were raising their kids were changing. That reasoning was nonsense though (I didn't know this until I became an adult). My notice of their shenanigans represented my growth. It happens all the time, every day. Taking time to examine this is a very effective way to integrate.


----------



## Vaka

I think what I've mostly done is try to avoid those things rather than deny them. People definitely change in perspective, though how I've changed mostly just confuses the hell out of me. :mellow:
It doesn't help that I've always had the idea that there is a major difference between who someone is and what they say and do/how they come off.


----------



## susurration

Scruffy said:


> Looking back on posts, just about everyone looks like a jackass.
> 
> I came with an over-persona, a heavy mask.


Oh but I actually -am- a jackass scruffy 

Your second sentence was very curious... 



Paranoid Android said:


> I think what I've mostly done is try to avoid those things rather than deny them. People definitely change in perspective, though how I've changed mostly just confuses the hell out of me. :mellow:
> It doesn't help that I've always had the idea that there is a major difference between who someone is and what they say and do/how they come off.


I think you raise some good points. I don't really know enough about the system and human behaviour to make any claims so I'm just going to have to speak from my own perspective, so here goes (what will be nothing);

Why avoid though? why is it confusing? (no need to answer on here)

I think the disconnect is greater in regards to your last point (there being a difference between thoughts, actions and who you are), when they don't have a stable sense of self. 

My sister has bpd, and she appears to separate and compartmentalise her self because of her identity disturbance. I'll point out something she has said or done, and she'll say "but I don't really think that, that's not me. That's me in that situation, not now". Then I ask her "well, what -do- you think?" and she'll say "I don't know". 
Apparently splitting the self leads to thinking, speaking and acting in ways which are contradictory to the self (and at the same time, a persons perception of their own 'self' is incoherent just as their behaviour).

I think there is an "essence" behind thoughts and behaviour for sure, but I only speak for myself when I say that I personally don't see a great disconnect between who I am and what I do. It's all me. It doesn't have to represent all of me, but it's still me because my self is holistic (the sum total of all my parts). I may not like how I behave, I may change slightly in environments, but all are generally motivated by the same internal workings. So there's a certain consistency. 

It was scream who pointed out I was most likely a 4w3, and as soon as she said it, although I overlooked the four (because i'm totally not envious, moody elitist and flashy pshh), I knew she was right. I knew, because it hit me like the truth often does. How can behaviour and thoughts reveal so much about a persons internal state and motivations if you look closely enough? most people have been right about how they told me they've percieved me (positive and negative). I don't think i've ever received feedback (bar plain insults and bias) that didn't point out a genuine piece of myself, as much as I didn't want to admit it. 

I agree with you that there might be a disconnect between yourself and how you might "come off" as. Because it's an impression in someone elses mind.... though it's still made by the mold your actions and thoughts created. They can only go off what you reveal, but if your behaviour is consistent over a period of time, and you slowly reveal more, there is a degree to which thoughts and actions can be consistent. Behaviour has got to come from somewhere, right? a choice? 

People can come to the wrong conclusions about you, sure. People can be biased. People can suggest that you come off as arrogant when you think you're not, for example. We tend to assign all sorts of qualities to human behaviour, when sometimes it's the environment that has a bigger hand in causing action. Even still, there's always the factor of choice, I suppose. 

I was told by a "popular" girl at my highschool once that I seem like a bitch to the top group. I had no idea this is how I come across as being to them, mainly because I did not care what they thought about me. I got along with most people, and mainly kept to myself and friends I knew and trusted. This apparently appeared to her to be arrogance, that I hated her. In reality, I didn't hate anyone because I was oblivious to them. I really did not care and had no motivation to mingle with them. 
This says just as much about her values and motivations as mine, but while her assessment of me being a bitch weren't really true (although I do own my judgmental tendencies) her basic observations that I was detached from "supporting" the popular groups, and had no interest in them, were very true. 

I guess what i'm saying is (am I even saying anything? haha) is that is there really a great difference between how you act and who you are? or is behaviour just the tip of the iceburg of the self and you can read a vast array of things into action, inaction, consistency, inconsistency? what you do and don't do, what you reveal and what it seems like you're holding back? I don't know, I piece people together like this. Looking at small minute details and putting together the tiny subtle pieces to form the whole. Working from the action and tracing it to the source by asking why? and looking for more evidence. I suppose we're not all masters at this, and nor am I, but it's less about the conclusion, and more the... journey? through the information?


----------



## agokcen

screamofconscious said:


> Really??? Have you ever looked back on your posts? If you have, have you had any /facepalm moments? I know I do all the time when I look back on what I wrote. I tend to be extremely critical of myself to the point of wanting to destroy whatever it was that I wrote. Where I gain the greatest insight from doing this is in realizing that the disdain I'm feeling is for the parts of me that I'm trying to leave behind. It also works when we look at others. Any strong feelings we have towards others, whether positive or negative represent aspects of ourselves. For example, upon entering high school, I recall being disgusted with the way the children just a few grades lower behaved on the bus. I asked myself if that's how I acted at that age and instantly denied it, rationalizing that in just a few short years, the way parents were raising their kids were changing. That reasoning was nonsense though (I didn't know this until I became an adult). My notice of their shenanigans represented my growth. It happens all the time, every day. Taking time to examine this is a very effective way to integrate.


I've certainly learned more about typology and the systems therein, don't get me wrong, but, as of right now, I don't see much change in my actual person. Just increased knowledge and understanding.


Nova, your posts are surprising me. You've always struck me as one of the most thoroughly nice people around, not bitchy in the least.


----------



## susurration

agokcen said:


> I've certainly learned more about typology and the systems therein, don't get me wrong, but, as of right now, I don't see much change in my actual person. Just increased knowledge and understanding.
> 
> 
> Nova, your posts here are surprising me. You've always struck me as one of the most thoroughly nice people around here, not bitchy in the least.


Thank you Agokcen, that's very nice of you to say. Even though I have a (fairly heavy) three wing, I don't have that great an understanding as to how I'm being percieved (mainly because i'm off in another world a lot of the time). But the affirmation means a lot. I would throw the kind words straight back at yourself. 

(Though you do realise i'm going to have to troll a few threads and self sabotage now.. heh)


----------



## agokcen

Nova said:


> (Though you do realise i'm going to have to troll a few threads and self sabotage now.. heh)


Let's do it. :laughing:


----------



## Vaka

Nova said:


> Why avoid though? why is it confusing? (no need to answer on here)


I could answer those questions, but it is hard to explain...
I will tell you that I sometimes have a wall keeping me from introspecting much, which I've heard is a 9 thing.


----------



## agokcen

Paranoid Android said:


> I could answer those questions, but it is hard to explain...
> I will tell you that I sometimes have a wall keeping me from introspecting much, which I've heard is a 9 thing.


It's also a Three thing. If you check out my typing thread, you'll see that I discuss my "inner wall" quite a lot.


----------



## Vaka

agokcen said:


> It's also a Three thing. If you check out my typing thread, you'll see that I discuss my "inner wall" quite a lot.


I suppose it may be a 3 thing because I relate very well to one of the posts I went back to in your thread. That's part of the trouble I was having with the introspection part of finding my type. Although I think some of the people on my thread related it to a more six-ish thing which would be, I think, what Scream had typed a few posts back.


----------



## Vaka

Edited: I just decided to delete my post since I don't think I'll get much past 6w5-3w4-9w8.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I found out what my tri-type is since actually looking further into the tri-type theory. And I think it makes sense, too.

8 - 7 - 4w3.


----------



## agokcen

Paranoid Android said:


> Edited: I just decided to delete my post since I don't think I'll get much past 6w5-3w4-9w8.


Why the back-and-forth? Why do you think 3w4, and why do you think 6w5? Explain to me your thought process. If Six is continually uncomfortable, what makes you stick with it? What makes you stay away from Three? And so on.


----------



## agokcen

White said:


> Should the tri-type go clockwise then? Or does it depend on the direction of the dominant wing?


It depends. If you're one of the outer two types of your primary triad, the next type will be the triad closest to your main type. If, however, you're in the middle of your triad, your wing will be your point of reference.

For example, both a 1w9 and a 1w2 would have an order of gut-heart-head, while a 3w2 would be heart-gut-head and a 3w4 would be heart-head-gut.


----------



## Paradigm

agokcen said:


> It depends. If you're one of the outer two types of your primary triad, the next type will be the triad closest to your main type. If, however, you're in the middle of your triad, your wing will be your point of reference.


Not surprising that this is the first time I've heard of that, but... Really, where does this idea come from? The only two theories I've heard for ordering the three of are clockwise (tri-fix, I think) or preference (tri-type). This new one sounds more like a pattern, that more 6w7s would be head-gut-heart rather than head-heart-gut, instead of a rule.


----------



## Liontiger

agokcen said:


> It depends. If you're one of the outer two types of your primary triad, the next type will be the triad closest to your main type. If, however, you're in the middle of your triad, your wing will be your point of reference.
> 
> For example, both a 1w9 and a 1w2 would have an order of gut-heart-head, while a 3w2 would be heart-gut-head and a 3w4 would be heart-head-gut.


Looks like I got it right, then :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden

Hmm. I'm starting to reconsider 7w6. Maybe 6w7 is a better description. But maybe I'm only saying that because I'm currently in a more withdrawn phase.


----------



## Ti Dominant

valentine said:


> 5-4-1. It explains my disposition pretty well.
> 
> 5-4-1: these Fives are perhaps the most typical of this type’s usual description – they’re withdrawn, imaginative, ingenious, detail-oriented and sensitive. Very intelligent and creative but also somewhat capricious, fussy and impractical, they have explicit standards of intellectual ability and artistic taste and tend to reject and ridicule anything and anyone that doesn’t rise up to them. Typical isolationists who feel misunderstood by society, they hide in their ivory tower of ideas and ideals, abstractly reconstructing reality according to their own terms.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 4-5-1, 1-5-4
> flavours: individualistic, elegant, inventive and nit-picking
> 
> which was stolen from Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five


This is my type as well, and it fits like a charm (except I'm not very detail-oriented).

But I also relate to the 154 type a bit (perhaps because the type 1 is a little strong, even if the 4 is strong too LOL).

1-5-4 : a reserved, cerebral and fairly intuitive One, who has a preference for the realm of the thought and the abstract. They can be very theoretical and philosophical and like to be alone and ponder things for a long time. They have a developed imagination and a deep insight into the nature of things and people. Mainly isolationists, they have a tendency towards spareness and austerity and are generally economical and even avaritious. At times experience gloomy moods which they strangely enjoy.
usual subtypes: self-preserving, 1w9
similar tritypes: 1-4-5, 5-1-4
flavours: theoretical, philosophical, hoarding and insightful


----------



## screamofconscious

This thread is gaining some phenomenal information concerning instinctive stacking but it's off topic so I'm splitting it into another thread.


----------



## screamofconscious

Scruffy said:


> I suppose need may have been a better word. It gives their active mind a constant stimulus.
> 
> Without the unknown, a 6 may look at the things they accept as good, an almost "looking for problems". The bubble may be the ideal, but it only gets more cramped.
> 
> I'm thinking that without it, they disintegrate. Their mind is awesome at problem solving (preventing), finding loopholes and cracks. *If everything is filled, what is left?*
> 
> I'm also trying to tie it into the 3 line, I want everything, but to have everything would be empty. I like fame as I go up forever, I don't want to stop my climb.


It's kind of you to reframe so positively but it's important to remember that the overdrive of thought is fear based. The more stimulus, the more activity, the worse the fear is, the closer 6 is to falling apart. Everything doesn't need to be filled. It's just knowing that brings peace. What's needed more than anything is to slow down and just be.

Tying 6 to the 3 line in a negative manner would be a feeling of inferiority that morphs into a projection of arrogance. May be prone to showing off under stress. In a positive manner a 6 stops thinking to the point of exhaustion and starts doing. There's probably more that could be said but that's what I'm drawing off the top of my head.


----------



## Vaka

Would counterphobia in sixes have to do with that connection to type 3?


----------



## screamofconscious

Paranoid Android said:


> Would counterphobia in sixes have to do with that connection to type 3?


To be honest, I think counter phobia relates best to 8 fixed 6's. 9 fixed 6's would be more likely to appear phobic through compliance (although may not see it this way, especially if they're w8). 1 fixers would slide around on the spectrum more readily. Phobia, counter phobia and ambivalence is not static but what I've described seems to me to be a fair general theme. That said, I think that displaying feelings of superiority could be applied to the 6 - 3 line as well.


----------



## Vaka

That makes more sense to me because I had thought that I'm more likely to be a type 6 who's 'counterphobic', for the most part. Yet I don't think I can relate so much to the outward reactivity associated with it. I guess having a 9-fix rather than an 8-fix may account for that.


----------



## susurration

A year later to this day... and i'm still searching myself and for more information :tongue: if anyone thinks i've gone down the wrong path please tell me.

But currently, I'm thinking
heart: 4w3 (core type)
head: 6w?
gut: 9w1 (although I'm still unsure of this... it may be my four connection to one that I think I may have a closer attachment to one in my gut) 

variants: sp/sx

I need to know... I have a strong need to have validation... for both acceptance (love) and security. Yet, I deny I deny my needs to myself and to others. It's like someone else knowing my needs is being "found out" and admitting them to myself is coming to terms with weakness. I subtly dig for acceptance without it being very conscious to me. And that's one thing.. I cover up in my 'representation' of myself, I think (4w3). Mainly because I have this really very strong motivation to be strong and completely self sufficient and to prove it. And to have someone else say it and be proud of it; namely by my parents :\ I tend to desire to not to shake things up too much, I have extremely high expectations for myself in regards to my behaviour and doing the wrong thing puts me in a bad spot with myself and external reactions + authority. I remember being a kid and being terrified of upsetting my father (who I still today see as my rock). I didn't want him to hate me because I needed his love (4w3) and I didn't want to draw too much attention to myself or go against the rules (9w1, 6). I used to think I was a SO four, because I'm.... always scanning my environment... but also catastrophising; attempting to have an awareness of everybody, even though my interest is selective.... I remember when I first went to an aquarium when I was about 4. I made my dad put me on his shoulders (him being my protector) because I was so terrified the glass was going to break, and with him, I was safe. I think these are more six things than SO four things. 

My tendency to withdraw is something I literally have to push myself very fiercely to keep at it when I feel threatened. The desire to just 'disappear' yet push myself even harder for the validation I need pulls me in two directions. I wanted to quit my very last year of school because of how badly I thought I was doing and that I was not meeting other peoples expectations of me (to which I didn't understand why their expectations of me where so high). And it took my favourite teacher (whom to this day I respect to a great deal) to convince me to keep up with it, and I basically completed my studies for him. God that sounds lame, but it's true :\ he was the one I listened to even though my parents tried to convince me to as well. I don't know I'm good at something unless I have external proof. My father once told me something about my own achievements, and it took for him to actually say and recognise this, in order for me to recognise it myself. I usually need something external to internalise in order to believe it myself.

My often emotional reaction to many things sometimes spurs me to be preemptively aggressive. I am chronically self doubting (caused by thoughts of defectiveness (4), lack of certainty and sometimes a lack of sense of self... as paradoxical as that is for a four to say) and now that I say that... I don't feel like i'm living for me. Just in this moment right now am I waking up to this insight. I don't have a huge desire to find me (which I thought was the case before) but rather to live life for me -without- approval or acceptance. To be me for me. I'm stubbornly independent (at least, that's what I think I am, but in reality it's not exactly so), so it's hard for me to accept this about myself or even admit to it. 

I shift between; Be profound/don't draw attention to self. Withdraw/go towards people or face danger. Seek approval and love/don't be an attention whore and rely only on self. Be passive aggressive/be aggressive. confront emotions/drown out and avoid with substances and behaviours. React/accept. Completely comply/push buttons. Be incredibly active/be incredibly lazy. Be something/ conform. Know self/transcend self. Neurotic and pessimistic/ rose tinted glasses. Be easy going and go with the flow/ be a control freak or be in control. Self repression, containment and oppression/ self liberty. Want attention/completely distrust the source once attaining it unless I trust them.


----------



## Teardrop

I suppose i'm a 3-8-5. Just can't find my description though how irritating.


----------



## Random Ness

6>1>2, and I love the tritype theory much more than the wing theory because learning about the 1>2 side of me has helped me so much more than the w5 side of me (I'm not a freaking 5 or 7 at all!).


----------



## Random Ness

agokcen said:


> Ooh, except...wait! I got the order wrong! Technically speaking, all 6w7s will have an order of head-gut-heart, so 6w7-9w8-2w3...sx/so?


._____. I'm a 6w5 and my order is head>gut>heart...

This is yet another reason why I find the order of the numbers arbitrary...


----------



## agokcen

Random Ness said:


> ._____. I'm a 6w5 and my order is head>gut>heart...
> 
> This is yet another reason why I find the order of the numbers arbitrary...


Still, technically speaking, you'd be head-heart-gut. 'tis part of da rulez. Tritype isn't just about which individual types fit most closely, necessarily....


----------



## Random Ness

agokcen said:


> Still, technically speaking, you'd be head-heart-gut. 'tis part of da rulez. Tritype isn't just about which individual types fit most closely, necessarily....


Bleh. Then forget tritype. The secondmost type I'm like is 1. And thirdmost is 2. I don't need some set theory to tell me I'm more a 5, 7, and 2 before a 1.


----------



## agokcen

Random Ness said:


> Bleh. Then forget tritype. The secondmost type I'm like is 1. And thirdmost is 2. I don't need some set theory to tell me I'm more a 5, 7, and 2 before a 1.


Still, that's really not what it's saying. Tritype just expresses how you deal with each of the centers -- in a sense: shame, fear, and anger. It's not about which types sound the most like you by themselves. For example, pretty much every introvert ever says, "I'm 4w5-5w4-9w1!!!" Yeah....No. Sure, those are the most introverted types of each triad and each profile describes you well enough, but together they make the personality of a literal hermit who never leaves the basement.

Being 6-2-1 doesn't actually make you more Two-ish than One-ish, necessarily.


----------



## Random Ness

agokcen said:


> Still, that's really not what it's saying. Tritype just expresses how you deal with each of the centers -- in a sense: shame, fear, and anger. It's not about which types sound the most like you by themselves. For example, pretty much every introvert ever says, "I'm 4w5-5w4-9w1!!!" Yeah....No. Sure, those are the most introverted types of each triad and each profile describes you well enough, but together they make the personality of a literal hermit who never leaves the basement.
> 
> Being 6-2-1 doesn't actually make you more Two-ish than One-ish, necessarily.


OK...but I'm still identifying as 6>1>2. I won't call it my tritype anymore, though.


----------



## Monsteroids

5-9-6. If I'm doing this right that is.


----------



## IheartFootball10

Teardrop said:


> I suppose i'm a 3-8-5. Just can't find my description though how irritating.



yehh im 8-7-3 and i cant find much on the description of mine either. oh well.


----------



## SenhorFrio

i think i figured it out now
6-2-1
(yeah no wings, i never find i relate to the wings)
6 is my mian one and i always test nearly eqaully 6 and 2. the third one was hard it was down to 1 or 9 and..i didn't relate much to either but 1 made more sense


----------



## kateykinz

Purely from assumptions made by reading up on all the types and their motivations and being very honest with myself, I'm pretty certain that I'm 9-2-7, but could someone who is more knowledgeable in tritype theory than me, and more objective than me, give a brief overview of what they think a 9-2-7 would be like?


----------



## Teardrop

If tritypes are enneagram types that always occur one in each Enneagram Centre then we don't need them; as we all have all enneagrams in us at different levels.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I can't tell if I'm an *8 - 7 - 4w3*,* 8 - 7 - 3* or an *8 - 7 - 3w4*.

Where the hell do I find descriptions?


----------



## Random Ness

assbiscuits said:


> Where the hell do I find descriptions?


You don't.


----------



## Nostalgic

4-5-9

Specifically 4w5, 5w4, 9w1.


----------



## The Exception

My core type is 5w6 so/sp/sx

My gut fix is 9w1

My heart fix is probably 2w1 although I kind of waver between 2w1 and 3w4 at times


----------



## Navis Amoris

I've been working on figuring out the enneagram lately, and feel pretty confident I've figured out my tritype now. I have already posted this on an INFJ thread, but I'd like to repost it here to see what more knowledgable forummers than I think. As some of you might have already gleaned from that request; I'm a 6 (about 99% sure of that now...). :wink:



> I'm a* 6w5 (strong w5, counter-phobic) sp/sx > 1w9 > 3w4*.
> 
> Basically this makes me a very cautious, security-oriented, person who tries to understand things before acting, so as to avoid danger. Being rational and thinking before I act is of the utmost importance to me, because the past has taught me that impulsive decissions will sooner or later get me into trouble with others (6w5). In order to ensure my chosen plan of action is successful my super-ego puts pressure on me which leads me to become perfectionistic (1). This is driven by the anxiety that the worst-case scenario in my head generates. "If I just stick to this educational course/relationship/whatever and perform excellently, I will be beyond criticism and thus accepted and secure." (6 again, combining the perfectionistic coping strategy of the 1 with the 6's tendency to create security bulwarks for himself). To further facilitate my need for security I try to project an image to the outside world of a competent, professional, realistic and rational individual (3w4)- which given the amount of introspection and self-work I do, I actually do believe I am. So not only do I want to have the knowledge and skills to handle everything life throws at me (thereby lowering my own anxiety), I want others to see those things in me as well (thereby creating even more security on a social level, less likely to get fired, etc.) and praise me for them. I believe all of these things are heavily influenced by my self-preservation instinct.
> 
> The 1 in my tritype thus leads me to become (even) more rational, objective and perfectionistic, which motivates me to score high grades and such.The 3w4 in my tritype gives me a certain sense of self-confidence and helps me get ahead in my social network by appearing professional and dependable, as well as increasing my need to achieve my goals.
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> I guess all those factors combined make me a type 6 who is very rational, perfectionistic and excellent at recognizing potential pitfalls and dangers, and who because of being aware of these qualities is fairly confident in his abilities. Because my fixation is on security I measure my progess against objective criteria before comparing myself with others. After all, it doesn't matter whether my performance is better than some other guy's, it matters whether my performance gives me what I need (security). For example: I'll first check whether I passed an exam and whether the grade is high enough for my own standards, caring little about having a higher or lower score than anyone else. Only after realizing I've passed it I'll start to care about having a higher grade than anyone else, and enjoying the praise and status it gets me. 6 > 1 > 3


If you feel I may be another type, or think that I ascribed certain motivations (and in a lesser degree: behaviors) to the wrong type, I'd love to hear it (and why). If you think I got it right, then I'd love to hear it even more so. :tongue:


----------



## rowingineden

assbiscuits said:


> I can't tell if I'm an *8 - 7 - 4w3*,* 8 - 7 - 3* or an *8 - 7 - 3w4*.
> 
> Where the hell do I find descriptions?


As far as I know, the only tritype descriptions on the internet are the ones on this blog for 5s and 1s, and a few that individuals have written on various message boards (which you might find via a Google search like "8-7-4 enneagram" or something like that). I've considered creating some sort of collaborative project, like a thread or a wiki, so that there could be one spot on the internet with descriptions for all the tritypes. Dunno if anyone else would actually contribute, though. *shruggle*


----------



## The Exception

I posted a set of enneagram videos here: 
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/35889-what-stacking-trifix-do-you-see-me.html

While originally intended to get at my stacking, you can also use them to trifix me. I'm looking for more data points. :laughing:


----------



## Neon Knight

rowingineden said:


> As far as I know, the only tritype descriptions on the internet are the ones on this blog for 5s and 1s, and a few that individuals have written on various message boards (which you might find via a Google search like "8-7-4 enneagram" or something like that). I've considered creating some sort of collaborative project, like a thread or a wiki, so that there could be one spot on the internet with descriptions for all the tritypes. Dunno if anyone else would actually contribute, though. *shruggle*


I was on one forum and started amassing 749 info which is the only place I ever found any.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Came to the conclusion of 4wB 6w7 and 9w8. Sound feasible? I considered 1, but it was much much too orderly to be me. I had to grow to accept 6, but 4 is just right.


----------



## Indigo Aria

6w5 - 8w9 - 4w5 sp/sx 

aka- cold, loner, s.o.b


----------



## clear moon

I think I've got it...

5w4 4w3 9w1
(probably) 
:B


----------



## Paradigm

bottes said:


> I think I've got it...
> 
> 5w4 4w3 9w1
> (probably)
> :B


Three withdrawn types are very uncommon... You'd be like the most reclusive person on the face of the Earth :tongue:

Or so I've heard, at least. It's been a couple months since I've had the time to look into the Enneagram.


----------



## angeloffire

agokcen said:


> I'm a 5-8-3. What about you?
> 
> I like the concept of tri-types in the sense that it helps to explain some of the more unusual members of each type - like extroverted fives, for example, or introverted eights. I don't, however, think it's really so much of a big, legitimate theory as it is a new way of explaining the various flavors of each Enneagram type. It's like a more complex, far-reaching version of the idea of wings.


I've been told I seem like a 5-8-3 but I'm not sure exactly what this means in terms of which enneagram takes preference, etc. Could someone maybe give me some clarification of the tri types or of this particular mix of enneagrams.


----------



## clear moon

Paradigm said:


> Three withdrawn types are very uncommon... You'd be like the most reclusive person on the face of the Earth :tongue:
> 
> Or so I've heard, at least. It's been a couple months since I've had the time to look into the Enneagram.


Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs

After reading that, I'm pretty sure... I know I'm 5 and 4 for sure. I've scored highest on 5, 4 and 9 on the enneagram tests I've taken - my scores on 1 and 8 were somewhere in oblivion at the very bottom. My top scores were 5, 4, 9, 7 and 2. Attaching type 1 or something to myself would just feel forced and unnecessary... 7 is the non-withdrawn type I relate to the most but the system says I can't have it in my tritype if my core type is 5, which I don't understand the point of, but whatever. This all seems sort of inconsequential in the grand scheme of things and I don't think any further contemplation is going to do me much good, so I'm sticking with 5 4 9 :tongue: Ideally I would have 7 in there somewhere communicating my desire to socialize and not lurk in a dingy basement studying theoretical physics and reflecting on my emotions, but alas...


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Maybe fit a 6 wing 7 in there somewhere. Guessin'


----------



## Paradigm

bottes said:


> Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs
> 
> After reading that, I'm pretty sure... I know I'm 5 and 4 for sure. I've scored highest on 5, 4 and 9 on the enneagram tests I've taken - my scores on 1 and 8 were somewhere in oblivion at the very bottom. My top scores were 5, 4, 9, 7 and 2. Attaching type 1 or something to myself would just feel forced and unnecessary... 7 is the non-withdrawn type I relate to the most but the system says I can't have it in my tritype if my core type is 5, which I don't understand the point of, but whatever. This all seems sort of inconsequential in the grand scheme of things and I don't think any further contemplation is going to do me much good, so I'm sticking with 5 4 9 :tongue: Ideally I would have 7 in there somewhere communicating my desire to socialize and not lurk in a dingy basement studying theoretical physics and reflecting on my emotions, but alas...


I can understand the not wanting to bother with it, but I can't help myself... :blushed: I'd suggest looking into replacing the Four for a Two, as in being 5-9-2 or 5-2-9. You're going to have Four traits anyway, being INFP and 5w4, so that's something to keep in mind. Twos get a bad rap for being co-dependent, but they're really not that bad.

Also, never ever trust test scores :tongue: They often lie! But still, sticking with 5-4-9 if you'd like is perfectly fine. Knowing your core type is the most important part, anyway.


----------



## Nostalgic

I'm pretty certain now that my tritype is actually 4-6-9. I have a strong 5 wing, but I don't think it's my tritype.


----------



## sleeper

This all feels sort of weird to me. I think 4w5, 7w6, 1w2 sx/sp makes the most sense though.


----------



## TaylorS

6w5, 1w9, 4


----------



## Immemorial

Change made, to 4w5 5w4 8w9 sx/sp.

A cocktail of contradictions, it is; withdrawal, combined with a forceful presence.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Liontiger said:


> We're very similar, not that I didn't know that already roud:
> 
> 9w1-2w3-6w7...I think. I sometimes wish there was some random deity or button to press that would tell you exactly "what" you are. :laughing: Provided that the theories are all true, of course.


@Liontiger Wow. This is interesting. Do you still have those fixes? I mean, are you still settled in those?


----------



## Liontiger

pinkrasputin said:


> @_Liontiger_ Wow. This is interesting. Do you still have those fixes? I mean, are you still settled in those?


I think so, yeah. That would make us different version of each other in a way, huh. :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Liontiger said:


> I think so, yeah. That would make us different version of each other in a way, huh. :laughing:


So does that mean when you disintegrate you start to look like me? 

Be afraid. Be very afraid.. :tongue:


----------



## Liontiger

pinkrasputin said:


> So does that mean when you disintegrate you start to look like me?
> 
> Be afraid. Be very afraid.. :tongue:


And when you self-actualize, you start to look like me 

Jk. I'd be curious to see how that actually plays out. Interesting :mellow:


----------



## Nearsification

6w7 - 1w2 - 4w3

But watch someone like scruffy or screamofconscience or nova just come out of the blue with a random combination that will end being right. It _always_ happens.

Just watch.


----------



## madhatter

I'm new to this, but I've been researching around the forums and doing some self-examination. For now, I am tentatively saying: 8w9-5w6/6w5-3w4/4w3 (sp/so/sx)

I've been struggling in determining whether I'm a core 5 or core 6. I don't really identify with the fear and anxiety of type 6, but I haven't ruled it out yet, because I want to make sure I'm considering it objectively. And for the Heart center, I have just started considering 3 over 4.


----------



## screamofconscious

Nears said:


> 6w7 - 1w2 - 4w3
> 
> But watch someone like scruffy or screamofconscience or nova just come out of the blue with a random combination that will end being right. It _always_ happens.
> 
> Just watch.



I think you're 6w5 instead of w7. Not so sure about your image fix or asking a 13 year old on the internet for pictures so I'm going to leave that alone. 4w3's a different. I don't mean we're all snowflakes and unique in our own ways different. I'm talking out-there. I think snail has a 4w3 image fix. You ever seen her pictures in the photos thread? She posted a photo in there of a dress she'd sewn together made completely out of neckties. One of a hat made out of pants too. Do you feel like your personal style fits that kind of theme of strangeness?


----------



## soya

4w5 / 5w6 / 9w1

For some reason I see these 3 as my anima, animus, and inner child, respectively.


----------



## Scruffy

@screamofconscious and @Nears

I'm pretty sure he has a 3 image fix (I'm leaning towards 3w2), image is a game for him. His fun with trickery and masterminding would be focused through an assertive fix. What makes me think 3w2 over 3w4 is the emphasis on "the game" attitude towards their image, 3w2s seem to enjoying dicking around with it more than the 3w4 (I think image more of a tool to a 3w4), but it's a fun thing to do for him. A 4 fixer wouldn't be so lax about their image, a 3 fixer can be "bought out", a 4 fixer fights to never be sold.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

6w7-1w9-3w4(though i am not certain as to the 3w4..)...all due toward scruffy for the assistance.


----------



## susurration

phthalocyanine said:


> 4w5 / 5w6 / 9w1
> 
> For some reason I see these 3 as my anima, animus, and inner child, respectively.


Interesting. 
That makes sense... are you typically attracted to male fives? I think my animus is type 1 sx (specifically 1/5/2), which is interesting because I don't think I have any of these types as core types in my tritype, though some do appear as wings. 

I have located my child in 9w1 too. I'm not sure on my anima... I get the impression it's somewhere located in 2, though I don't think I have 2 in my tritype. Sometimes makes me think I might actually be a four because of the 1/2 connection I seem to have internally. 

How did you decide on these archetypes? I located mine in my dreams, projections and fantasies essentially. It actually took evaluating characters in novels I found myself drawn to, that first brought my attention to Jungian archetypes in me. And also in contemplating my relationship with my father, strangely enough.


----------



## Nearsification

screamofconscious said:


> I think you're 6w5 instead of w7. Not so sure about your image fix or asking a 13 year old on the internet for pictures so I'm going to leave that alone. 4w3's a different. I don't mean we're all snowflakes and unique in our own ways different. I'm talking out-there. I think snail has a 4w3 image fix. You ever seen her pictures in the photos thread? She posted a photo in there of a dress she'd sewn together made completely out of neckties. One of a hat made out of pants too. Do you feel like your personal style fits that kind of theme of strangeness?


Well I always wear button shirts. I like having a handy little pocket in my shirt. Its always useful. My clothes are not really strange at all. I mostly wear Light Blue collar shirt and my beige pants which is also my school uniform. I think its just comfortable. So my dressing style is very common. Its formal yet casual. It fits everything. But 90% of the time its unbuttoned revealing a short sleeved shirt sometimes with its only little pocket. (I sincerely ADORE extra pockets). But every once in a while I'l have a shirt with some weird design because I don't feel like doing laundry. And I always carry a tie. I never wear it. But a tie has saved my life so many times I don't even question why I carry it around. So if I have to go to some formal invent I completely forgot about. Tuck in my shirt. Close the buttons put on my tie and be on my way.

So yea. Nothing unique about the way I dress.


And what makes you think I'm a 6w5 instead of a 7?



Scruffy said:


> I'm pretty sure he has a 3 image fix (I'm leaning towards 3w2), image is a game for him. His fun with trickery and masterminding would be focused through an assertive fix. What makes me think 3w2 over 3w4 is the emphasis on "the game" attitude towards their image, 3w2s seem to enjoying dicking around with it more than the 3w4 (I think image more of a tool to a 3w4), but it's a fun thing to do for him. A 4 fixer wouldn't be so lax about their image, a 3 fixer can be "bought out", a 4 fixer fights to never be sold.


I totally called it.


----------



## madhatter

@screamofconscious I found your comment to Nears interesting. What are some things to look for when deciding the Image fix? This is the one I've been having most trouble with deciding on.


----------



## screamofconscious

madhatter said:


> @_screamofconscious_ I found your comment to Nears interesting. What are some things to look for when deciding the Image fix? This is the one I've been having most trouble with deciding on.



Mainly I look at how a person tries to appear to others. And when I say try, it's not really a conscious effort on their part. 4's are probably the easiest to spot from a distance because of their weirdness. They wear their undesirable qualities proudly. 3's are highly adaptable and 2's are more perfectionists. 2's discard the roadblocks to their ideal image where 3's take on new elements in addition to hiding the undesirable to achieve their ideal image.


----------



## screamofconscious

Nears said:


> And what makes you think I'm a 6w5 instead of a 7?



In short, you're a hater. :tongue: Putting it nicely, there's an endearing quality about w7 that makes them feel less threatening. R&H call them the Buddy for this reason. w5 has a rougher edge outwardly. There's an intellectual arrogance that may not be felt inwardly, but outwardly it can be quite noticeable to others. I don't know if you know my type so I'm just going to put out there lest you think I'm picking on you. I'm a 6w5 as well.

EDIT: I can see 3. Still considering your wing though.


----------



## Lokkye

7w6, 4w3, 9w1


----------



## madhatter

screamofconscious said:


> Mainly I look at how a person tries to appear to others. And when I say try, it's not really a conscious effort on their part. 4's are probably the easiest to spot from a distance because of their weirdness. They wear their undesirable qualities proudly. 3's are highly adaptable and 2's are more perfectionists. 2's discard the roadblocks to their ideal image where 3's take on new elements in addition to hiding the undesirable to achieve their ideal image.


Would Image just be outward appearance (i.e. wardrobe, etc.), or a person's entire demeanor and impressions? 

I know with my appearance, I go for comfort and simplicity. I don't really have the patience to spend too much time on my looks. 

I've been debating between 3 or 4...but it's hard to tell, it's the last in my tri-type and I don't know how often I use it.


----------



## Thalassa

4w3 - 6w7 - 7w8

I would describe these respectively as My Authentic Adult Self, My Inner Child, and The Self I Only Am At My Most Confident or Idealized Self Presented to the World

EDIT: I see now that my third type would supposedly be 8w7 rather than 7w8 to fit the theory (one heart, one head, one body) but 7w8 makes more sense to me.


----------



## Thalassa

K. I looked more into this. Since it's impossible for me to have both 6w7 and 7w8 in my tritype, I'm pretty certain that 6w7 is absolutely my head fix because it's the only other type I seriously thought I was besides 4w3.

Therefore my body type must be 8, but not 8w7 like I previously thought...that type is far too aggressive and not sensitive enough. 8w9 makes more sense because of the balance of assertiveness and withdrawl.

4w3 - 6w7 - 8w9


----------



## madhatter

Okay, I think I have it: 5w6 8w9 3w4 sp/so/sx

I was debating whether my core was Head or Gut, and I'm still unsure. The paths of growth and stress for both types 5 and 8 could apply, although for now I'm going with 5, and considering that I just have a strong gut fix. 

But, it is still pretty confusing for me, trying to sift through all the information and decide what's trustworthy. Any suggestions or insights would be appreciated.


----------



## possiBri

I'm pretty sure I narrowed mine down... the wings for my core type waiver depending on if I'm happy/anxious or angry/stressed, but I guess that could just be me moving to my gut type when I'm mad:

7w6 – 8w9 – 4w5



fourtines said:


> Therefore my body type must be 8, but not 8w7 like I previously thought...that type is far too aggressive and not sensitive enough. 8w9 makes more sense because of the balance of assertiveness and withdrawl.


This was something I had to work with too... reading what you wrote only solidified my own conclusions for myself, so thanks!


----------



## sherkanner

See in my signature.
I determined it not long ago and am still reading about it, but so far, it is what fits me the best.

9w8 4w3 5w7 (4-5-9 - The Introvert)


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

I've posted here before on my tri-type(6w7-1w9-3w2),but I finally found an adequate definition of it:



> The first impression I get from this tritype is a strong image orientation. There's a constant need to impress others and to have a positive place in the social sphere. I see a need for perfection in all things, partly out of ego and partly out of duty. There's strong loyalty to causes, but moreso community ones and not personal ones. But this is a very hands-on tritype who will work to achieve what (s)he wants to achieve. I see less manipulation here than the 3 might otherwise indicate, and more focus and drive.
> 
> The 361/613/136 is an incredibly discerning, focused and responsible type, they will be the most inclined to want to live up to a successful image by societal standards and to focus on duty in order to feel valuable. She called it the "true taskmaster" that is inclined to create structure and rules that others in society can follow and to implement them. She said the blindspot is that one can be so overly focused on the rules that they can lose touch with their own values and feelings in deference to what is acceptable or societally defined. This is the type at risk of becoming robotic (along with the 135/351/513). However the 135/351/513 is less relational than the 361/613/136.


----------



## timeless

Where did you find descriptions for full tri-types? I've seen these quoted in various places but I never figured out the source.


----------



## possiBri

timeless said:


> Where did you find descriptions for full tri-types? I've seen these quoted in various places but I never figured out the source.


I've only been able to find select tri-fix info... I mostly based mine off of the descriptions of the different types (with wings). I, too, would appreciate a link to definitions if someone has one!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

well i merely search on googleEnneagram Tri-type XXX) and come to various sites-16types,Enneagram institute,etc and find them there(however i dont know how to post a link so here's the next best thing):

@timeless



> *458,548,854*
> 
> she said this is the the most intense type, particularly if sexual. Intutiive, knowledgeable and direct. This is the type that really craves knowing what makes people tick and builds what she calls mental or internal maps that are quite astute as to what makes people do what they do. This tends to be the darkest of the tritypes because of the intensity of the 3 types (particularly if 4 or 5 is in charge). David said there is a propensity toward the grotesque, anatomical or intensely esoteric. This is the "true scholar" and the life mission is to disseminate what information is found. The blind spot is this has 3 types that can be prone to arrogance and the attachment to the internal map of what they've found can make them blind to new information as it comes in. So there will be a tendency to become fixed in their worldview or ideas particularly about people and not take in new information. So while the map is quite extraordinary that they've painted they may miss a whole region and thus not have the full picture. This is also the most cynical and the tendency to be so overly opinionated can make people turn off to their wisdom. She said when 8 is in charge there is a bit more compassion, and with an integrated 5 or 4 in charge you get a gifted spiritual teacher (Russ Hudson for example


And:

@possiBri



> *478,748,847*
> 
> Sexual 748 is a very flamboyant type (think figure skater Johnny Weir)...748/847/478 is the most in need of freedom. This is the messenger archetype that feels they have a message to impart and wants the freedom to explore themselves and their external worlds. WIth 7 in charge it's an extremely hard to pin down type, that typically has no problems expressing the flamboyancy this tritype can bring (with 4 in charge the self consciousness can take over, like with myself, and with 8 in charge you get more of a playful 7ish 8, like Pink or Katherine Fauvre). She also said it's the least political of the tritypes (except maybe the 548 tritype) because of the outspoken nature of the three types coming to together (which helps explain why the whole political nature of grad school completely evades me).
> 
> Here's what she wrote about 478:
> 
> If you are the 478, you are intuitive, innovative and straight-forward. You want to be original, inspirational and self-possessed. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are an unconventional, passionate master of solutions. Outwardly, you are confident but inwardly you are emotionally vulnerable.
> 
> Your life mission is to find truth and communicate your findings. A true messenger, you are happiest when you use your creativity to find compassionate ways to understand yourself and empower others.
> 
> You can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound that your freedom seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant, and/or uncooperative.


Hope this helps.


----------



## possiBri

Hey thanks... that helped a lot! I have no idea why when I search Google I can't really find anything... weird. Also... reading more, I think I'm actually a 9w8 not 8w9 lol


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

8w9, 8-4-7 Sp/So


----------



## Wendixy

4 - 6 - 5  
It seems so negative to me lol... sad thing is, it's true. Bah


----------



## possiBri

Wendy Wang said:


> 4 - 6 - 5
> It seems so negative to me lol... sad thing is, it's true. Bah


Your Trifix actually is one from each of the 3 centers (head, heart, body/gut)... so according to that you can't have both a 5 and a 6 (both head) so you'd need to look at 8,9,1 and see which of those fits. This site might help you choose which one easier, as it provides descriptions of the different types with their wings. Nine Personalities


----------



## Wendixy

possiBri said:


> Your Trifix actually is one from each of the 3 centers (head, heart, body/gut)... so according to that you can't have both a 5 and a 6 (both head) so you'd need to look at 8,9,1 and see which of those fits. This site might help you choose which one easier, as it provides descriptions of the different types with their wings. Nine Personalities


I'm still confused about the whole thing. I took several tests. The most commons I got are 4w5 and 6w7...


----------



## possiBri

Wendy Wang said:


> I'm still confused about the whole thing. I took several tests. The most commons I got are 4w5 and 6w7...


Ok the trifix works so that you get a number from each of the three groups:
heart(feeling) – 2,3,4
head(thinking) – 5,6,7
body(acting, I think) – 8,9,1

So, based on the test you took, which one from each of the 3 groups do you score highest on? Those are the three in your Trifix :happy: I'm curious, what test are you using?


----------



## Wendixy

Eclectic Energies Enneagram Tests (free)
That's the test I took

So I'm 4 - 6 - 9? lol


----------



## possiBri

Wendy Wang said:


> Eclectic Energies Enneagram Tests (free)
> That's the test I took
> 
> So I'm 4 - 6 - 9? lol


Yeah that's more like it :happy: does that feel right to you? Have you read about the 9?


----------



## Wendixy

possiBri said:


> Yeah that's more like it :happy: does that feel right to you? Have you read about the 9?


I think so haha. I always avoid conflicts, and I only trust people who are nice to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

actually, I'm Sp/Sx. typo ^v^


----------



## incision

835 sx/sp.


----------



## Aleksei

4w3 > Phobic 6w7 > 1w9 so/sp.


----------



## The13thGuest

8w9> 6w5> 4w5


----------



## Up and Away

Aleksei said:


> 4w3 > Phobic 6w7 > 1w9 so/sp.


Hey you are 461 too?

Can you help me assign wings and stuff?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

5w4-9w1-4w3 SX/SO


----------



## Aleksei

Souled In said:


> Hey you are 461 too?
> 
> Can you help me assign wings and stuff?


Sure. :happy: shoot me a PM or a wall post.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

6w7-3w4-9w8 So/Sx

makes sense, for now anyway.


----------



## silmarillion

4w3-9w8-7w6 (so/sx)

It could be 947 too, but I think 497 is more accurate.


----------



## LibertyPrime

4w5 6w7 8w9 sx-so-sp for now. Looking into this in more detail.

A few minutes ago I thought I was so-sx-sp...but so doesn't seem to work well with my reclusive intense nature.


----------



## napoleon227

4w5, 5w4, 8w9, description seems to fit...


----------



## Petals

I am still investigating the enneagram stuff. 

I am about 76% sure that I am: 4w5, 9w1, 5w4. 

instinctual stuff: I waffle between all three. I think my best fit would be sx-sp-so. I can easily "pass" for sx-so though... however, I am very keen on my personal time and space.


----------



## LQ9

I think I am a 9-4-5 or a 4-9-5 or something along those lines.

9 seems to fit pretty well, but I don't know if I am engaged and caring enough socially. 4 kind of works, but despite overthinking things, I tend to have a fairly positive and easygoing outlook on life. I'm also no good at expressing emotions, which seems to fit type 5, but I think in the end what matters most to me is imagination and relationships, not knowledge.


----------



## teacupslove

Apparently my tritype is 5w4-9w1-4w5 (according the PersonalityCafe enneagram quiz) but it could 9w1-5w4-4w5

I am usually typed as a 9 as my basic personality type even though my 1 and 8 wings are very weak, with the 8 being the weaker of the two. If wings are taken into account then I would be a 5w4. 

Woo hoo.


----------



## spikyface

*Am I the only 9w8?*

Had a look around but couldn't find many other 9w8s on here

Here's the test results along with some observations of my own

Type 9 with an 8 wing: "The Referee"

Your tritype is 9w8, 5w4, 4w5.

Instinctual variant is sx/so. The sp number/graph was so minimal it doesn't seem worth mentioning

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 9 with an 8 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly
>> The part about inner peace is dead on, although it's easy to get distracted away from this

When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six; e.g. suscipicious, unpredictable, take things too seriously, only see the worst possible scenario, etc.

You are a Type Nine with an Eight wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Nine merge with the aggressive traits of the Eight. Inner peace is your goal, but if something is challenging that peace, your Eight wing means that you’ll stand up and deal with the situation assertively and decisively

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 5 with a 4 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts
>> Makes sense, the work I do daily involves picking apart and resolving complex problems

When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven, e.g. unreliable, self-centered, restless, rebellious and destructive

You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts, depending on how apathetic you're feeling on the day

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to
create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. 

When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. 
>> Doesn't apply to me, I tend to just bugger off to another city or country

You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning, erratic, apathetic, indolent


----------



## BroNerd

@spikyface 

9w8 is part of my tritype but it isn't my main type.

My tritype: 3w2-6w7-9w8


----------



## spikyface

BroNerd said:


> @spikyface
> 
> 9w8 is part of my tritype but it isn't my main type.
> 
> My tritype: 3w2-6w7-9w8


Hi BroNerd

Do you notice it's influence at all?

What do you think of the following:

At a largely subconscious level, Nines intuitively grasp that the constructed personality, the personality with which most of us identify, is not the true self; it is not who they are. This is, in fact, a very deep truth; the constructed personality is simply that - a construct through which consciousness operates, much of it built out of defenses and reactions to dangers which are no longer present; it is, in a sense, both a limitation and an obscuration.


----------



## BroNerd

spikyface said:


> Hi BroNerd
> 
> Does you notice it's influence at all?
> 
> What do you think of the following:
> 
> At a largely subconscious level, Nines intuitively grasp that the constructed personality, the personality with which most of us identify, is not the true self; it is not who they are. This is, in fact, a very deep truth; the constructed personality is simply that - a construct through which consciousness operates, much of it built out of defenses and reactions to dangers which are no longer present; it is, in a sense, both a limitation and an obscuration.


Well written! I notice 9w8's influence when it comes to conflicts which arise, I don't let myself get involved in the battles which result but am eager to try to figure out solutions to that conflict...I never dissociate myself from the conflict but I don't let myself get all riled up and in some cases..I try to not take a side. 
It also makes me think of phobias which develop from childhood..being afraid of "dangers which are no longer present".


----------



## spikyface

*Why the long post?*

Thanks but I can't take credit for that chunk of text, it was taken from a well written profile of type 9


Sounds like you do have some type 9 in you (not that I'm an expert), not taking sides in a conflict in particular stands out as a type 9 trait. Or perhaps it's just maturity/logic

Childhood phobias is a good example that stands out as a reaction to dangers which are no longer present, but you could also take the human evolutionary view of fear itself

Fear is never based on something concrete, it's always fear of something that might happen, a mental projection of what could go wrong in the future

This is useful if you're a caveman constantly struggling to survive without a regular supply of food, water, shelter, under constant threat from the elements and predators. The most a caveman would hope for would be to be safe, have a full belly and a partner to reproduce with. A fearful caveman is more likely to be on guard against all these very real dangers

Fear is based on survival instinct, it's desgined to keep you alive, not happy

For a human living in the world today, this fear can be counter-productive since there are far fewer genuine dangers to a person's survival (provided you're not living in a war torn country or under some oppressive regime) and a great many *perceived* threats to survival


----------



## BroNerd

Changing my tritype to 3w2-6w7-1w9.


----------



## iMaven

spikyface said:


> For a human living in the world today, this fear can be counter-productive since *there are far fewer genuine dangers to a person's survival *(provided you're not living in a war torn country or under some oppressive regime) and a great many *perceived* threats to survival



HAHAHA and that's what they have led the masses to believe.

funny shit man.( fluoridation, sodium laurel sulfate, HAARP.. just a couple dangers to say the least)


----------



## electricky

7w6 - 3w4 - 9w8

for now...

I like the concept of the tritype. It's just adding more dimension to your type label, which can sometimes be helpful (though in my case I think 7w6 in itself is helpful enough).


----------



## spikyface

BroNerd said:


> Changing my tritype to 3w2-6w7-1w9.


Hahaha, this made me chuckle. It's fair enough though


----------



## BroNerd

spikyface said:


> Hahaha, this made me chuckle. It's fair enough though


Heh heh, might as well rationalize my switch.

I think a lot of my "easygoing" nature comes from a Threeish desire to act as such to seem "effortlessly perfect". I can seem Niney on the outside as a result but I definitely don't feel like that when I look inward. Rather, my instincts lead me to act more Oneish-in the sense that I want things to be as perfect as they realistically can be.

Also, in terms of conflict resolution, I have a hard time letting go when I know that I am right- while I think 9-fixers would have a much easier time doing so. I am willing to sacrifice harmony if its for the greater good.

I also like the idea of having 8 in my trifix since many of the people I idolize are 8s. However, my assertive nature is more 3-ish..in the sense that I strive to make a mark on the world but am unwilling to completely rely on my instincts like an 8. When it comes to conflicts, I try to convince people through rational argumentation that I am right rather than rely on charisma or physical presence.


----------



## iMaven

silverlined said:


> I found a description of my tritype from the enneagram institute discussion board. I think I'll report that here just for kicks.
> Again, I would love to get to know others with the same tritype as me, so if there are any other 4-7-1s out there, let me know.



i'd like to see what they come up with on a 417.


----------



## susurration

Rim said:


> 4w5 6w7 8w9 sx-so-sp for now. Looking into this in more detail.
> 
> A few minutes ago I thought I was so-sx-sp...but so doesn't seem to work well with my reclusive intense nature.


An 8 fixed infp.. I never thought I would see it. 

Can I ask you what you relate to in 8w9, Rim? I'm curious.


----------



## xezene

My tri-type is 4w5/9w1/5w4. Without the 9w1 bit...I'd be a goner. :crazy:


----------



## LibertyPrime

susurration said:


> An 8 fixed infp.. I never thought I would see it.
> 
> Can I ask you what you relate to in 8w9, Rim? I'm curious.


I'm mostly relaxed but in tense confrontational situations or in group situations where I get impatient and nothing gets done...I tend to take charge or "put my foot down". Depends on the situation and what I feel is necessary. I can be quite the determined leader sometimes and this has earned me group leadership and the trust of people several times. Times like those its like "cut the bs and get to the point now" mentality. This is what is wrong this is what we'll do, do you agree?! It's sort of forceful behaviors from my part and ppl respond well to it...well some don't. I also found that I like this, I like taking charge . There is this gut reaction from a place of anger that I experience..... it feels good ? 

Other part is when I'm attacked repeatedly. At one point I'll get pissed and literally ram my feet into the ground and stand firm/put the attacker in his/her place. I can be really self confident.

Oh and my T and F sides are sort of almost balanced. I'm not as dreamy as an INFP and not as cold/logical like anINTP. The way I detach from other people's emotions, I blame it on type 5 tendencies.


----------



## BroNerd

BroNerd said:


> Heh heh, might as well rationalize my switch.
> 
> I think a lot of my "easygoing" nature comes from a Threeish desire to act as such to seem "effortlessly perfect". I can seem Niney on the outside as a result but I definitely don't feel like that when I look inward. Rather, my instincts lead me to act more Oneish-in the sense that I want things to be as perfect as they realistically can be.
> 
> Also, in terms of conflict resolution, I have a hard time letting go when I know that I am right- while I think 9-fixers would have a much easier time doing so. I am willing to sacrifice harmony if its for the greater good.
> 
> I also like the idea of having 8 in my trifix since many of the people I idolize are 8s. However, my assertive nature is more 3-ish..in the sense that I strive to make a mark on the world but am unwilling to completely rely on my instincts like an 8. When it comes to conflicts, I try to convince people through rational argumentation that I am right rather than rely on charisma or physical presence.


Forget what I said last night for the most part.. subwings explain everything. 9w8(sw1w9).


----------



## Aleksei

Revising my earlier typing:

4w3 > 7w6 > 9w8 so/sp.


----------



## spikyface

BroNerd said:


> I think a lot of my "easygoing" nature comes from a Threeish desire to act as such to seem "effortlessly perfect". I can seem Niney on the outside as a result but I definitely don't feel like that when I look inward.


Hmmm not sure if I'm a typical 9 in this respect but my behaviour could be described as "effortlessly ragged"



> Also, in terms of conflict resolution, I have a hard time letting go when I know that I am right- while I think 9-fixers would have a much easier time doing so. I am willing to sacrifice harmony if its for the greater good.


I think 9s tend to think that it doesn't always matter who's right or wrong as long the overall outcome is good. If proving that I'm right will cause the other person to bring their guard up and be more difficult to deal with in the future, then letting them have this one could be worth it in the long run
Looking for a long term win-win rather than win-lose



> I also like the idea of having 8 in my trifix since many of the people I idolize are 8s. However, my assertive nature is more 3-ish..in the sense that I strive to make a mark on the world but am unwilling to completely rely on my instincts like an 8. When it comes to conflicts, I try to convince people through rational argumentation that I am right rather than rely on charisma or physical presence.


I think I started out as an 8, I wanted to carve a piece of the world out for myself and move to the other side of the world, make lots of money, etc. and did actually make it all happen at a young age

But it's hard to fight the feeling of emptiness inside, the dichotomy is particularly pronounced when externally it seems like you have everything, but internally you feel it's all meaningless. Emotionally it's a very fragile state too because you're so outcome dependent, when things don't go right, you feel it very personally


----------



## LibertyPrime

xezene said:


> My tri-type is 4w5/9w1/5w4. Without the 9w1 bit...I'd be a goner. :crazy:


o.o hmm upon reevaluation I'm in the same zone >.< can't decide on the body type thou :S its an equal split between all. 9w8, 8w9 and 9w1 all seem plausible ^^


----------



## JoniF

What's up with all the different 9-5-4 combinations, especially when the 5s have 4-wings and the 4s have 5-wings? I'm sure I'm not the first to have noticed this pattern.


----------



## Paradigm

JoniF said:


> What's up with all the different 9-5-4 combinations, especially when the 5s have 4-wings and the 4s have 5-wings? I'm sure I'm not the first to have noticed this pattern.


I'd say that 80% of triple-withdrawns haven't explored the Enneagram and/or their motivations enough to accurately type themselves.

The other 20%, well... This is the internet :tongue:


----------



## peddroelm

5w6-9-4 ?

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Emerson

5w6 1w9 3w2 
I'll solve problems in an idealistic fashion and look good doing it.


----------



## Aaron Boal

My tritype is 6w7, 4w5, 1w9.

6w7: I can relate to that completely as I am reliable, committed to work and love to problem solve before a problem actually arise. Goes well will my personality type also haha.

4w5: I tend to retreat into my own inner world when I listen to music. For some strange reason , I can visualise both singer and lyrics coming up. With Japanese songs, I see the lyrics in Japanese. I would not call myself creative though. 

1w9: I know right from wrong, as we all should. I am a perfectionist and have high standards for everything. Apparently this is a very idealistic personality.

Principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, unique, authentic, loyal, reliable, skeptical. All words that describe me perfectly.


----------



## aestrivex

i have recently decided i am 2w4-6w1-8w5, more specifically sp/sp/sx/sp/so/sx midline/k/weakside/counterweakside 2w4(sw3w2(ssw9w1))-6w1(sw7w6(ssw9w7))-8w5(sw5w9(ssw2w3))

if you think any of these constructs are misapplied or the wings are wrong then you are wrong; my way of wings is based on years and years of personal research and it is completely and objectively true. also the variant interleavings and stack ranges are totally important to the psyche; its unbelievable to me how so many people ignore them.


----------



## silmarillion

I'm changing my tritype to :
4w3 9w8 6w7 so/sx (possibly so/sp)


----------



## NYEnglishRose

INFJ.
2w1 6w5 9w1. Any questions?


----------



## aestrivex

NYEnglishRose said:


> INFJ.
> 2w1 6w5 9w1. Any questions?


yes, what is the circumference of the dipole moment of the transient evoked potential in the area of S1 corresponding to the left hand when your left ring finger is hit with a sledgehammer?


----------



## Paradigm

aestrivex said:


> i have recently decided i am 2w4-6w1-8w5, more specifically sp/sp/sx/sp/so/sx midline/k/weakside/counterweakside 2w4(sw3w2(ssw9w1))-6w1(sw7w6(ssw9w7))-8w5(sw5w9(ssw2w3))
> 
> if you think any of these constructs are misapplied or the wings are wrong then you are wrong; my way of wings is based on years and years of personal research and it is completely and objectively true. also the variant interleavings and stack ranges are totally important to the psyche; its unbelievable to me how so many people ignore them.


I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious as to your reasoning behind... several things. Do you have any sources? If not, I'd still be happy to hear your own words.

Wings: 2w4? 6w1? Eh? How come only a fourth of your wings are with the traditional view? How do sub-subwings work?
Variants: Why the six, and why repeating sp and sx a few times?
Misc.: midline/k/weakside/counterweakside. Explain, please? 'Cause it just seems like a jumble of words...


----------



## susurration

Paradigm said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious as to your reasoning behind... several things. Do you have any sources? If not, I'd still be happy to hear your own words.
> 
> Wings: 2w4? 6w1? Eh? How come only a fourth of your wings are with the traditional view? How do sub-subwings work?
> Variants: Why the six, and why repeating sp and sx a few times?
> Misc.: midline/k/weakside/counterweakside. Explain, please? 'Cause it just seems like a *jumble of words...*



I think that's the point...


----------



## Rhee

3w2, 8w9, 6w5 (brought to you by @timeless' test, thanks dude.) 

The Enneagram is interesting enough, although some type descriptions out there can be too 'fluffy' or abstract for my liking. It also demands more self-reflection than the MBTI does, which isn't always pleasant to be honest.


----------



## susurration

aestrivex said:


> yes, what is the circumference of the dipole moment of the transient evoked potential in the area of S1 corresponding to the left hand when your left ring finger is hit with a sledgehammer?


-0.567777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777778


----------



## Paradigm

susurration said:


> I think that's the point...


 Aw, geez. Troll'd?

*blush*

Is what I get for deciding to post in the morning before I had coffee.


----------



## susurration

Paradigm said:


> Aw, geez. Troll'd?
> 
> *blush*
> 
> Is what I get for deciding to post in the morning before I had coffee.


No worries paradigm, it happens to the best of us. I do it all the time; sometimes I have to read something several times, sit for a few hours deliberating.... then decide to walk away from the computer, because I can't tell if something is serious or not!


----------



## aestrivex

Paradigm said:


> Aw, geez. Troll'd?
> 
> *blush*
> 
> Is what I get for deciding to post in the morning before I had coffee.


only mostly.

socionics.ws - View topic - an alternative wing system


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

9w1-6w5-3w2 sp/sx

Pretty sure about this. I used to not believe in Enneagram because I always tested as a 5, and it didn't really fit. Then I learned about Type 9. :laughing:


----------



## NYEnglishRose

What does that have to do with anything? Or are you an NT (Rational) who likes to ask these kinds of questions? I am an NF (Idealist) who finds such things queries interesting.


----------



## Aleksei

Paradigm said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious as to your reasoning behind... several things. Do you have any sources? If not, I'd still be happy to hear your own words.
> 
> Wings: 2w4? 6w1? Eh? How come only a fourth of your wings are with the traditional view? How do sub-subwings work?
> Variants: Why the six, and why repeating sp and sx a few times?
> Misc.: midline/k/weakside/counterweakside. Explain, please? 'Cause *it just seems like a jumble of words*...


That kind of was the point.


----------



## Malak

Kevinaswell said:


> THE ENNEAGRAM HAS A _TRI-TYPE _ NOW?!?!
> 
> Now I can identify with THREE of the 9 groups?!?! Hot damn that's convenient.
> 
> No, I don't agree with the enneagram theory.
> 
> For more reasons than in this link, but this link is aight:
> 
> Enneagram Tests are Weaker than any Other Psychological Instrument.
> 
> EDIT: It's funny, because originally with Enneagram you were allowed ONE. And you couldn't change it. Ever. So...think about that all you type-switchers and wing-and-triad bearers. You aren't even doing it right :O


Actually, if you look into the Enneagram, not as it is contemporarily conceived, but as it was historically conceived by e.g. the Sufis, and so forth, that was not in fact how they viewed it. They considered it a self-development tool, and the idea was to move from the outside of the circle into the center - in other words, to overcome all of these things. Now, granted, again, the contemporary conception is not quite in sync with its classical predecessors, but that said, they didn't come up with this theory all by their little lonesome selves.

That said, I've actually looked into DiSC, and I found the same thing. Some people act like your type is your type, and only a few will acknowledge that your type in DiSC might have something to do with your setting. I might test as a DI in one organization and an SC in another, all based on how I perceive my environment. I have also seen some literature that links up the Enneagram with Myers Briggs, that was interesting. 

I will say too it depends on the Enneagram theorist you're reading. I've got less appreciation for Palmer's books than I do for Riso& Hudson, in part b/c it seems too much like a collection of stereotypes and less an in depth look that factors in the complexity of the human spirit.

Most of all though, I guess what would have more credibility with me is an actual exposition on specific weaknesses in the theory. I understand that there is some criticism as to the roots, but there is still an actual theory guiding this. So, what's the issue with the theory and its actual working components? I didn't see enough of that in this article. That's what I'm really curious about. Let's look at the theoretical foundations, rather than the history.


----------



## Kelly617

7-6-3

Though I'm not as into the enneagram types as I am into the rest of the personality testing spectrum, so I'm not entirely sure what that means. XD


----------



## unico

I'm a 4w3-1w9-6w7, I think, and I do believe in the theory. I feel like I can relate to type 4 very well, but that I am influenced by other types, depending on the situation.


----------



## LibertyPrime

K, thx to someone I finally nailed it to 6w7 4w3 9w1 so/sx

Wasn't easy and I yelled ^^ but thx @*Delphyne *

I really mean it thx and sry for getting pissed .


----------



## nádej

I'm fairly certain it's 4w5-9w8-7w6 so/sx.

I'm 99% sure of the 4-9-7.
99% sure of the so/sx.
Only about 75% sure of the wings.


----------



## vrusimov

...from a therapeutic and self-actualization point of view, the Enneagram is less an instrument to define than to help us understand our core motivations and how they hamper us...then using that information to grow as an individual...the tri-type theory seems like a reflexive action to placate those individuals who take affront to being put "in a box"...we know that every type has characteristics of the others...why the need to hone in arbitrarily into subjectivism...where does it end?...The Enneagram has evolved from type...to wing...to instinctual type (stacking)...to tri-type...any delineation has been lost as types bleed into one another...for those of us who resist being put into a box, it sure seems as though we are seeking precisely that!


----------



## omistressmine

I'm a 731, confirmed with a coaching session no less.  Haven't seen too many around MBTI/Enneagram boards. I don't necessarily believe in ascribing wings to every number of the tritype.


----------



## kittychris07

Can't remember if I have answered this thread. 

But I think I am a 1w9-6w5-2w1. I believe in the theory as being useful, though it may be more useful to know which of the numbers we identify with most rather having a tri-type. I think 1, 2, 6, and 9 all impact my personality to some extent.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

5w6 8w7 3w2


----------



## RobynC

What would 6, 1, 3 look like?


----------



## iMaven

RobynC said:


> What would 6, 1, 3 look like?


physically?
or their personality


----------



## Mooncutter

4w5 5w4 1w2


----------



## RobynC

iMaven said:


> physically?
> or their personality


Personality


----------



## barathrum

This is what I have so far:

Core: 5w6
Gut: 1w2
Heart: 3w2
variant: sx/sp

I saw one other person on here exactly like me (ISTP 5w6 1w2 3w2 unknown variant) and quoted them and told them how awesome they were. Flash forward to a month later, I remember this and recall never hearing a response. I check their profile, the last day they were on forums was the day before I knew they existed. I don't know why, but that made me laugh so hard I cried.


----------



## Jorji

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
3 4 3 3 5 8 1 3 6

Sorry, I put the whole score here so I can have an easy place to reference.

Looks like: 6w5, 9w(equal), 2w(equal)


----------



## Jorji

I took the one on PerC and these were the results:

You are a Type 6 with a 5 wing: "The Defender"

Your tritype is 6w5, 3w2, 9w1 sp/sx

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 6 with a 5 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Five wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the cerebral nature of the Type Five. As a result, you often excel at concrete thinking and troubleshooting.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 3 with a 2 wing: Type Three individuals are self-assured, confident, and driven for success. Type Threes have a great deal of energy that propels them to excel at their chosen field, and this is why the type is often called The Achiever. Although Threes may not always like it, they’re often looked up to. Type Threes, more than any other type, are the most likely to be a workaholic. When in a state of growth, Threes become more cooperative and trusting of others, like a Type Six. When stressed, Threes become withdrawn like a Type Nine. You are a Type Three with a Two wing, which means that your driven nature combines with a desire to help people. You often come off as charming and outgoing as a result.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.


----------



## 3053

4w5 5w4 9w1




































apparently


----------



## Jorji

This is "R" (my ENTP SO)

You are a Type 8 with a 7 wing: "The Maverick"

Your tritype is 8w7, 6w7, 4w5 sx/so

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 8 with a 7 wing: Eights are assertive, dominant individuals who naturally take control of situations. Eights are aggressive in satisfying their needs, and indeed, Type Eight is the most aggressive personality type in the Enneagram. When in a state of growth, Eights become like Type Twos - caring and protective of other people. When Eights are stressed, they become withdrawn and secretive like Type Fives. You're an Eight with a Seven wing, which means that the outgoing nature of Seven combines with the assertive nature of Type Eight to create one of the most dynamic types in the Enneagram. Type 8w7s are a force to be reckoned with.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 6 with a 7 wing: Type Six individuals are reliable, committed, and security-oriented. They are natural troubleshooters, and are always aware of potential problems. This makes the Type Six anxious, but the anxiety fuels them to resolve their problems. They can range from loyal to rebellious, depending on where they get their security from – if the security is from within, they can be very defiant… if it comes from others, they can be very cooperative and devoted. When a Type Six is in a growth state, they become calm like a Type Nine. When they are stressed, they can become arrogant like an unhealthy Type Three. You are a Type Six with a Seven wing, which means that the committed nature of the Six combines with the outgoing nature of the Seven to create a very engaging personality.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: decisive, authoritative, natural leader, assertive, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, loyal, reliable, anxious, skeptical.


----------



## chii

*5-9-4*: reclusive, modest, discreet and quite dreamy and unassertive, such Fives possess a vast imagination in which they spend most of their time among their theories, fantasies and vivid memories. They have a somewhat bohemian charm to them – they are relaxed, casual, creative and a bit reckless. Usually pleasant and undisturbed on the outside, they hide complex inner worlds in which reality interweaves with fantasy, real with imaginary, the objective with the subjective. These Fives are gentle, sensitive and avoidant and tend to express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.
typical subtypes:  self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes:  5-4-9, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours:  laid-back, unconventional, imaginative and random

I bring this from :  Personality Types: Enneagram Tritype Descriptions: Type Five - Enneagram and Myers Briggs
I think it fits me well, I am 5 with very high 4 wing. :happy:


----------



## slyspy

I'm apparently a 5w4 8w9 4w5 sp/sx/so...whatever that means....I think the enneagram is like any other personality indicator in that it helps you become more self-aware....I wouldn't call it science though. I use personality tests to better analyze myself. It is easier when you have input from sources that don't know you irl. To be honest, it's a great distraction too. I'm sure I'll find a different one but this is the one I have chosen this year. Don't worry I don't use these personality theories as a distraction to any unhealthy amount but it's nice to get lost in a theory every once in a while.


----------



## bengalcat

4w5 5w4 1w2


----------



## Fireheart

Enneagram Tritype- 5w6. 1w9, 2w1
It says "principled, moralistic, perfectionist, self-critical, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning."


----------



## RobynC

What's a tri-type?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

5w6, 1w9, 4w5


----------



## Jamie.Ether

*5-9-2*: rather easy-going, modest and amiable, these Fives are usually pleasant to have around because of their friendly nature and deeper understanding of the human needs and frailties. They are less judgemental and critical than other Fives and prefer to focus on the better side of things and people and work on exploring and improving these. They also have a somewhat holistic approach to life’s problems and questions – they tend to prefer the general to the particular and aren’t always very scientifically thorough.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, social, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-2-9, 9-5-2
flavours: agreeable, relaxed, friendly and spiritual

When I got Type 5, I was skeptical, but my tritype makes more sense. The 9 adds a lot to the description, because I found the Type 5 description on it's own to sound too reclusive, dettached, and serious for myself.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

Enneagram tri-type 2w3 5w6 1w9


----------



## Paradigm

So, um... I screwed up on my gut fix :blushed:

Turns out I'm most likely 6w7(sw5w6) - *1w9(sw2w1)* - 4w5(sw5w6). Very strong w9 on the 1-fix, but I'm quite self-regulated so it's not a 9-fix. Moralistic, idealistic, helpful, and self-contained. Of course, combined with my core-6w7, I hardly _act _like a typical 1w9.

Stupid 6w7, it screws up all the stereotypes I could fit into :dry: 
(...Kinda.)


----------



## RobynC

Primary: 6w5
Secondarys: 1w2, ? w ?


----------



## Liontiger

This has got to be the sixth time I've changed my type in this thread lol. But my type(s) feels more and more right as I make changes.

EDIT: It really is the sixth time!


9w1 - 5w4 - 4w3
9w1 - 6w5 - 4w3
9w1 - 4w3 - 6w7
9w1 - 2w3 - 6w7
9w1 - 2w3 - 7w6
*2w1 - 9w1 - 7w6*


----------



## Destiny Lund

OH GOSH! I'm so glad I found this thread, I just now found out about tri-types, it fits me perfectly! I thought I was a freak.... well, more than usual. Here is a thread I created earlier out of my confusion:



Destiny Spencer said:


> Alright, I took a couple tests where it gives me percentages. I was basically tied between Type 2 & Type 9. I had a higher score with Type 2 by just 1-2% higher than Type 9. Type 2 fits me well, but Type 9 fits me almost as well. Then it told me my 3 most probable wings according to percentage. It said that I'm most likely either 2w1, 2w3, or 9w8. 2w1 nor 2w3 fit me too well, 9w8 fits me better. SO, the only conclusion I've come too is I'm a Type 2/9w8. I'm a sexual variant. They give you words that best describe you according to your results. I mixed together the words for Type 2, Type 9, Type 8, & with my sexual variant included. The descriptive words I got by mixing them were- "Devoted, Aggressive, Adventurous, & Self-Sacrificing".... these words fit me to a T, no words could describe me better. So, it seems to me I'm TRIPLE sure I'm Type 2/9w8, but I've never seen a result like this before? I'd highly appreciate it if someone could assist me. :crazy:


----------



## slyspy

I'm starting to think I am more 5w4 9w8 4w5 sp/sx/so now than 5w4 8w9 4w5 sp/sx/so......I watched a few videos on 8s and 9s talking about their type but I relate to them almost equally. It is very difficult to tell.


----------



## iMaven

slyspy said:


> I'm starting to think I am more 5w4 9w8 4w5 sp/sx/so now than 5w4 8w9 4w5 sp/sx/so......I watched a few videos on 8s and 9s talking about their type but I relate to them almost equally. It is very difficult to tell.


are you quick to be abrasive? or are you more inclined to receive interruptions passively? 

i doubt you are a 5w4 XwY 4w5.. i dobut you have double the 5 and 4 both ways lol.

my gut tells me it doesn't work that way. our heart gut and mind have their own type methinks.


----------



## Minesweeper Queen

Akrasiel said:


> I was just wondering what people's tri-types were. Also, do you agree or disagree with the theory, and why.


I don't know how to find my tri-type... Am I right in assuming I have to read into every single type to ascertain my tri-type?


----------



## iMaven

Minesweeper Queen said:


> I don't know how to find my tri-type... Am I right in assuming I have to read into every single type to ascertain my tri-type?


you don't HAVE to..
but the chances of you typing yourself correctly will increase significantly if you do !!
anyways.. it took me a month or 2 of intense reading to finally realize mine.

I thought i was a 5 in the beginning.. I don't even have a 5 in my tritype. it's all my father's influence making me think that way. plus my 7 is connected to 5, so i still have that drive for the search of knowledge when I'm feeling good and reading stuff.
other wise i'm pretty 1 like when someone argues over my strategies& beliefs (which is what the Head center is "concerned" with. the heart is concerned with love of false self and self-image.. and the gut over resistance and control of the environment.)
That's how i view it.

anyways, you should be reading up on each type and their subtype descriptions (instinctual subtypes and wing subtypes..i would be a noticeably different person were I a 4w3 1w2 7w8 as opposed to a 4w3 1w2 7w6.)
the wisdom of the enneagram by riso and hudson has in depth page after page on each type by themselves.. and thinking/behavior patterns associated with them all.
i connect very much so with the 3! but not as much as with the 4.. but my w3 is what gives me my competitive drive. my 1 my perfectionist path. my w2 what makes me mirror it onto othesr when possible.. (i advocate what I believe I should be doing myself.. not eating fast food, etcetc. a w9 is more inclined to leave it to themselves. that has to do with the patterns.. 9,5,4 being withdrawn. 2,3,7 being assertive. basically my w2 makes me assert my 1 influence. my w6 is what gives me my paranoid streak. 

here's a good site for enneagram patterns : http://www.enneagramdimensions.net/articles/enneagram_patterns.pdf


this is just in a rush. sorry if it's sloppy sounding.


----------



## iMaven

Liontiger said:


> This has got to be the sixth time I've changed my type in this thread lol. But my type(s) feels more and more right as I make changes.
> 
> EDIT: It really is the sixth time!
> 
> 
> 9w1 - 5w4 - 4w3
> 9w1 - 6w5 - 4w3
> 9w1 - 4w3 - 6w7
> 9w1 - 2w3 - 6w7
> 9w1 - 2w3 - 7w6
> *2w1 - 9w1 - 7w6*


i suggest making SURE you actually have double w1s. i'm skeptical of doubling wings in our types... i don't think we work that way. 

plus, that would mean you have less overall influence in your consciousness than someone with 1 of each number throughout their tritype (like me). and i don't think that's how it works.
possible you're a 2w3 9w1?
just wondering. look into it again. 9w8 and 2w3 and see if you're potentially either of those.


----------



## Liontiger

iMaven said:


> i suggest making SURE you actually have double w1s. i'm skeptical of doubling wings in our types... i don't think we work that way.
> 
> plus, that would mean you have less overall influence in your consciousness than someone with 1 of each number throughout their tritype (like me). and i don't think that's how it works.
> possible you're a 2w3 9w1?
> just wondering. look into it again. 9w8 and 2w3 and see if you're potentially either of those.


Looking at 9w8 vs 9w1, I seem to have some of the passion of a 9w8 but the controlled emotions of a 9w1. I don't explode in anger - ever - because I tend to force the emotion down. But I'm not conventional or conservative like a 9w1. I guess I could go either way, just by giving it a quick glance.

In terms of 2w1 vs 2w3, I'm definitely 2w1. I'm not as flashy as a 2w3; I'm pretty content to stay behind the scenes and do my thing. And I have the strong moral code of a 2w1. 

So if anything, without deciding definitively at the moment, I would be a 2w1 - 9w8 - 7w6


----------



## iMaven

Liontiger said:


> Looking at 9w8 vs 9w1, I seem to have some of the passion of a 9w8 but the controlled emotions of a 9w1. I don't explode in anger - ever - because I tend to force the emotion down. But I'm not conventional or conservative like a 9w1. I guess I could go either way, just by giving it a quick glance.
> 
> In terms of 2w1 vs 2w3, I'm definitely 2w1. I'm not as flashy as a 2w3; I'm pretty content to stay behind the scenes and do my thing. And I have the strong moral code of a 2w1.
> 
> So if anything, without deciding definitively at the moment, I would be a 2w1 - 9w8 - 7w6



well with your w1 being your primary wing.. your reactions are going to be a lot more controlled than a 2w3 who is more prone to assert her aggression.
1s suppress their impulses.. 8s act with them.
9s are in between.
neways it's gonna be up to you to determine whether or not you have enough 8 in you. do you resonate with 8s desire/fear?

if you wish.. i could get my book out and write a couple one liners about type 8 to see if they resonate with you..
if you resonate with a lot of things written about 8, it's more likely you're a 9w8 as ur secondary.
plus, you gotta remember that determining your instinctual stacking helps a lot in determining your tri type..
sp/sx maybe??


----------



## Liontiger

iMaven said:


> well with your w1 being your primary wing.. your reactions are going to be a lot more controlled than a 2w3 who is more prone to assert her aggression.
> 1s suppress their impulses.. 8s act with them.
> 9s are in between.
> neways it's gonna be up to you to determine whether or not you have enough 8 in you. do you resonate with 8s desire/fear?
> 
> if you wish.. i could get my book out and write a couple one liners about type 8 to see if they resonate with you..
> if you resonate with a lot of things written about 8, it's more likely you're a 9w8 as ur secondary.
> plus, you gotta remember that determining your instinctual stacking helps a lot in determining your tri type..
> sp/sx maybe??


The eight's basic desire/fear is independence/being controlled correct? I do enjoy my independence to a certain extent, though I have a tendency to "go along to get along." I guess as a wing of a secondary function, eight wouldn't be as strong as say a primary function. So it is a possibility. I make the majority of my decisions on my own (with some input), and I don't take kindly to people who try to force my hand.

My instinctual stacking is sx/so.


----------



## MonieJ

In my sig

But 
1w9, 6w5, and 2w3


----------



## madhatter

Hm, I'll give an updated tri-type: 9w8 5w6 3w4


----------



## iMaven

madhatter said:


> Hm, I'll give an updated tri-type: 9w8 5w6 3w4


almost like my father who is a 5w6 8w9 3w4.

probably a lot different in ways but very similar in others!


----------



## madhatter

iMaven said:


> almost like my father who is a 5w6 8w9 3w4.
> 
> probably a lot different in ways but very similar in others!


Oh for sure. I have a very strong 8 wing. For a while, I thought I was 5w6 8w9 3w4.


----------



## slyspy

iMaven said:


> are you quick to be abrasive? or are you more inclined to receive interruptions passively?
> 
> i doubt you are a 5w4 XwY 4w5.. i dobut you have double the 5 and 4 both ways lol.
> 
> my gut tells me it doesn't work that way. our heart gut and mind have their own type methinks.


My 3 and 2 are always my lowest scores and my 4 is usually my second.....I don't relate at all to 3 or 2 so how could I be either?

I suppose I am more inclined to receive interruptions passively that is why I changed it.


----------



## iMaven

slyspy said:


> My 3 and 2 are always my lowest scores and my 4 is usually my second.....I don't relate at all to 3 or 2 so how could I be either?
> 
> I suppose I am more inclined to receive interruptions passively that is why I changed it.


have you done any reading besides what's put on this site? and have you read a lot on 3s and 2s on this site as it is?
jw
i recommend "the wisdom of the enneagram".

i wouldn't use test scores as a guideline at all.. it's pretty hard to test for a type. pretty impossible to make a perfect, or even valuable, test, imo. 
it's not all about behavior patterns, esp when it gets to your last type.
a 5w4 isn't going to seem like a 2 at all if it's their last type.
anyways, just suggesting you read all you can. i learned a lot more from the wisdom of the enneagram than i did from this site.. though there is valuable things posted here (variant stackings.. the different wing descriptions.. but a 5w4 won't strongly relate to a 2w3 description. esp because 5w4 is a double withdrawn type compared to the 2w3 having 2 assertives in it.. creating a bigger difference. so it's possible is all i'm saying.

i'm not attempting to type you or anything. I'm just skeptical/weary of doubling up types in our tri type.. seems to simplify consciousness more than it should.


----------



## slyspy

iMaven said:


> have you done any reading besides what's put on this site? and have you read a lot on 3s and 2s on this site as it is?
> jw
> i recommend "the wisdom of the enneagram".
> 
> i wouldn't use test scores as a guideline at all.. it's pretty hard to test for a type. pretty impossible to make a perfect, or even valuable, test, imo.
> it's not all about behavior patterns, esp when it gets to your last type.
> a 5w4 isn't going to seem like a 2 at all if it's their last type.
> anyways, just suggesting you read all you can. i learned a lot more from the wisdom of the enneagram than i did from this site.. though there is valuable things posted here (variant stackings.. the different wing descriptions.. but a 5w4 won't strongly relate to a 2w3 description. esp because 5w4 is a double withdrawn type compared to the 2w3 having 2 assertives in it.. creating a bigger difference. so it's possible is all i'm saying.
> 
> i'm not attempting to type you or anything. I'm just skeptical/weary of doubling up types in our tri type.. seems to simplify consciousness more than it should.


How do you think it simplifies it? To me 5w4 seems entirely different than 4w5. Maybe I am 5w6.....but I don't think so. I agree with the testing not being accurate in fact a lot of the times it is entirely inaccurate but I am talking about what I have related with on the forums and from people talking about themselves. I suppose when I have the time I could read it though. Not really in a hurry. 

The types that resonate with me in order:

5
4
8
9
1
6
2
7
3

I resonate more with 8 types than 9 types but I think I am more of a 9.......I don't know how that makes sense. Also if I had to choose a heart that was different from 4w5 I would choose 2w1. I am far removed from a 3 (and 7).


----------



## iMaven

slyspy said:


> How do you think it simplifies it? To me 5w4 seems entirely different than 4w5. Maybe I am 5w6.....but I don't think so. I agree with the testing not being accurate in fact a lot of the times it is entirely inaccurate but I am talking about what I have related with on the forums and from people talking about themselves. I suppose when I have the time I could read it though. Not really in a hurry.
> 
> The types that resonate with me in order:
> 
> 5
> 4
> 8
> 9
> 1
> 6
> 2
> 7
> 3
> 
> I resonate more with 8 types than 9 types but I think I am more of a 9.......I don't know how that makes sense. Also if I had to choose a heart that was different from 4w5 I would choose 2w1. I am far removed from a 3 (and 7).


 as a primary type, yes they may be different.. but they are still the same point on the enneagram and have the same lines connected to them.. and are ruled by the same desires/fears.. so they aren't really different from an input perspective. 
hope you get what i mean.


but you could be right.


----------



## sherkanner

Liontiger said:


> Looking at 9w8 vs 9w1, I seem to have some of the passion of a 9w8 but the controlled emotions of a 9w1. I don't explode in anger - ever - because I tend to force the emotion down. But I'm not conventional or conservative like a 9w1. I guess I could go either way, just by giving it a quick glance.
> 
> In terms of 2w1 vs 2w3, I'm definitely 2w1. I'm not as flashy as a 2w3; I'm pretty content to stay behind the scenes and do my thing. And I have the strong moral code of a 2w1.
> 
> So if anything, without deciding definitively at the moment, I would be a 2w1 - 9w8 - 7w6


Balanced wing, might consider yourself wingless.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

4-5-9
I like the trityping, makes things more clear in my opinion. At first, I kept typing as a 5, but felt it wasn't quite right. I'm a 4w5 and the next in my tritype is 5w6, which makes more sense now that I do have a strong 5 influence. Just 4 by itself didn't sound quite right either. But even those together leave out the peaceful side I have, which is an important part of my personality. Putting them all together, "Bohemian Peacemaking Scientist" Yes! There, an actual portrait of me, haha.
The 4-9 conflict is a key component in my personality that all of my close friends have recognized. The Individualist-The Peacemaker. It's an almost constant inner struggle. What I want vs. What others want. They're both important to me.
It even correlates with my zodiac of being a Libra Dragon. Libra's are peacemakers, sensitive, want harmony and love, avoid hurting feelings, Dragons are fiercely independent and eccentric, very strong, can easily accidentally hurt feelings.


----------



## slyspy

sherkanner said:


> Balanced wing, might consider yourself wingless.


I have considered it. 5w4 and 5w6 are hard for me to choose from. I guess I just have to read up more.


----------



## slyspy

iMaven said:


> as a primary type, yes they may be different.. but they are still the same point on the enneagram and have the same lines connected to them.. and are ruled by the same desires/fears.. so they aren't really different from an input perspective.
> hope you get what i mean.
> 
> 
> but you could be right.


I have no idea.......I don't understand how some people think enneagram is simpler..... first you have your core type and then you have a wing and then a heart with a wing and a gut with a wing and then stackings and then subwings. I think mbti is a lot simpler.


EDIT: oops double posted


----------



## Paradigm

sherkanner said:


> Balanced wing, might consider yourself wingless.


 Possible, but unlikely. I thought I was balanced/wingless for a while, but it turned out to be a lack of self-awareness and understanding. Once one understands that traits of the heavier wing doesn't preclude traits of the other wing, it's usually easier to "pick."


----------



## SuperDevastation

I'm pretty sure I'm 5-4-1.


----------



## Pendragon

I think I'm 7-4-8. But the 8 could change to...something. I'm not at all in tune with my gut centre.


----------



## slyspy

Ok....I'm gonna go with 5w4 9w8 2w1 sp/sx though (http://pstypes.blogspot.com/) says that 5-9-2 usually has a sp/so stacking. So does anyone know how subwings work?


----------



## Pyroscope

4w5 6w7 9w1 sp/sx.

The part I've had the most difficulty with has been figuring out whether 4 or 6 is dominant. I eventually realised the 4 prevailed because I pretty much always end up in self-absorbed mode over communicating with others and I withdraw from the world when I feel too much external pressure because I'm not prepared to really give up on what I feel is fundamental to me staying me. There is always a point at which I will cut myself off because I won't allow myself to be changed from who I am. Actually my 9w1 actually becomes noticeable here because I can often resort to 'sure that's fine' then doing what I wanted to do anyway.

I definitely resonated with 469 tri-type descriptions, especially the part about wanting to be individual but fearing losing others, although the former always wins out, even if it takes years to get there.


----------



## Sherbet Lemon

Hmmmm........looking into it!!!! Sounds intriguing so far.


----------



## baja

agokcen said:


> I find that I quite like this test here, and I'm surprised that it's not more widely used:
> 
> [link not allow since my post count is too low]
> 
> 
> Note that it is an Excel sheet, but it's actually a really neat test that I think is more accurate than any others I have taken. It's also quite long...
> 
> Once you get your results, pick your highest score from each triad (8-9-1, 2-3-4, 5-6-7), put them in order from highest to lowest, and there's your tri-type. Some people also choose to find the wings for each respective number in their tri-type, but wings are more a matter of personal research than testing.


 

This is my favorite test so far, probably because it has lots of questions and I LOVE EXCEL. Though I took the MBTI in 1990, I just recently became very interested in the enneagram. I'm hoping understanding the enneagram will help me be happier and happier since I tend to get bogged down in 4 traits and I'm depressive.

I'm being forced to use my contrary attributes and lowest preferences at work; maybe that will help (if it doesn't kill me).

According to agokcen's test I have 4w5 5w6 9w1.

I am a little confused since these are the values:

4 = 54
5 = 36
6 = 33
9 = 32
1 = 28

On a different test on similar minds I got:

4 = 50
6 = 41
9 = 36
2 = 30
3 = 26
5 = 26

Reading various descriptions, I think 459 is best (I have a Masters degree in a science related field, M. Aq.). Yet, I'm going to call the tri-type 4w5 5w6 9w1, if I understand correctly. Could it be 4w5 5w4 9w1?

I'm so new at Enneagram that I haven't even been to the bookstore. I plan to go soon, maybe in a week.


----------



## Abraxas

INTJ - 9w1 - 5w6 - 4w5 (so/sp) here.

Whoops, I accidentally the enigma.


----------



## baja

Abraxas said:


> INTJ - 9w1 - 5w6 - 4w5 (so/sp) here.
> 
> Whoops, I accidentally the enigma.



Apparently we are matching opposites in some way. We have the same numbers in exactly reverse order. I'm sure this means something.


----------



## Theodore

5w4 4w5 1w9 

What do I win?


----------



## BroNerd

Theodore said:


> 5w4 4w5 1w9
> 
> What do I win?


You win the satisfaction of knowing your Enneagram tri-type,


----------



## BroNerd

6w5 9w1 3w4 so/sx

I think that could work with INFJ,


----------



## Theodore

BroNerd said:


> You win the satisfaction of knowing your Enneagram tri-type,


A brand newww... satifscation. Good enough, it's fairly accurate.


----------



## baja

Could I be 

4w5 5w4 9w1

????????

My 4 is much higher than my 6, but my 6 is higher than both 9 and 1. My 4 is always the highest. Sometimes my 6 is higher than 5. It depends on how the test is worded. However, sometimes my 5 is higher than my 6, and I do have a science degree.


----------



## iMaven

slyspy said:


> I have no idea.......I don't understand how some people think enneagram is simpler..... first you have your core type and then you have a wing and then a heart with a wing and a gut with a wing and then stackings and then subwings. I think mbti is a lot simpler.
> 
> 
> EDIT: oops double posted


i think subwings aren't real.
it's just a lack of understanding of their tritype as a dynamic system.
and it goes along with mbti.
but yes, mbti is easier to relate to off the bat.
but the enneagram will yield just as much if not more and deeper insight about your self.


----------



## Paradigm

iMaven said:


> i think subwings aren't real.
> it's just a lack of understanding of their tritype as a dynamic system.
> and it goes along with mbti.
> but yes, mbti is easier to relate to off the bat.
> but the enneagram will yield just as much if not more and deeper insight about your self.


 Oh, they're not real. A community came up with them. It's just a development of the system to further help people define themselves and far from necessary. I find *6w7-1w9-4w5 sp/sx* to "define" me just fine, but it's kinda fun to go deeper. 

On the other hand, Enneagram and MBTI isn't real, either xD Silly theories.


----------



## iMaven

Paradigm said:


> Oh, they're not real. A community came up with them. It's just a development of the system to further help people define themselves and far from necessary. I find *6w7-1w9-4w5 sp/sx* to "define" me just fine, but it's kinda fun to go deeper.
> *
> On the other hand, Enneagram and MBTI isn't real, either xD Silly theories*.


well, i have to disagree with you there.


----------



## iMaven

Theodore said:


> A brand newww... satifscation. Good enough, it's fairly accurate.


did you find your tri type through a test...


----------



## Paradigm

iMaven said:


> well, i have to disagree with you there.


 Not real in the sense that they've never been scientifically proven, I meant. Unless I don't know about a study that can prove someone is an ESTP vs an ESFP (as an example), or 2w1 vs 2w3?

I definitely agree they lead to self-discovery and can help understand people, though.


----------



## The Great One

Well, to quote Lil Jon in "Gettin Low", I'm 3-6-9!


----------



## iMaven

Paradigm said:


> Not real in the sense that they've never been scientifically proven, I meant. Unless I don't know about a study that can prove someone is an ESTP vs an ESFP (as an example), or 2w1 vs 2w3?
> 
> I definitely agree they lead to self-discovery and can help understand people, though.


Well who needs scientific proof when we have subjective proof and a human level of consciousness (even the animals follow the enneagram.. my dog is a 8w7 and my cat is a sp 9w1). 
I just don't think it's right to consider it a silly theory.. i think it's like blasphemy lol!
funny you say those 2, because my mom is a 2w3 and G-mom a 2w1 lol.. there can be some conflict because of that, too. 
on top of that, my mom has a 1 in her tritype as well... it's so complicated due to the lack of writing on tritype.

once we get more and more knowledge pooled together, it'll be easier to group behavior patterns and motivators. there's just not enough knowledge on tritype yet, which is where we should have all new knowledge revolve around..
just thinking about making a book on tritype and tritype to tritype chemistry boggles my mind.
it's so dynamic. I do think it's possible.. and eventually some of us may be skilled enough to give out enough "proof" for the masses to start buying into it..



that's why there's so many connections made between eachother. especially when we share types.
My next step is correlating mbti with enneagram tri types.. like i wonder if any INFJ doesn't have any of my types in their tritype. and if they don't, do they share my wings.

the reason I dont' think it is a silly theory is because it is based off math we use in science. the law of 3 and 7.

1/7 2/7 whatever you want .142857. it's not a coincidence that the number sequence lays out the path our dynamic psyche follows. i've confirmed this in more ways than most.. 
I have a thread on it, actually. someone mistyped themselves, i sent them an essay on the dynamic of a 1 disintegrating to a 4, yet i changed the number 1 to 4 and the number 1 to 2.. so that he thought he was reading HIS type disintegration (the one he mistyped as: type 4 ). then i sent him the essay on the dynamic of a 4 disintegrating to a 2 but changed the number 4 to 1 and the 2 to 4... so he thought this was the type explanation i was proposing he was..
he ended up relating completely to the type I thought he would, while under the impression it was a type 4 explanation (it was a type 1 explanation). 
so i tricked him into admitting his own patterns.. he's still in denial over his type though.
he was all like "omfg! i'm even more convinced i'm a 4 now..."
LOL so yah, i definitely see that there is a path to take to avoid mistypes or exploit them... though sometimes it doesn't work... he thought i was trying to make a fool of him.. i was just trying to open his eyes.
he actually didn't relate much at all to the 4 disintegrating.

that is proof enough for me for finding his primary type.. though not necessarily determining his wing (which is a w9)


----------



## Paradigm

iMaven said:


> Well who needs scientific proof when we have subjective proof and a human level of consciousness (even the animals follow the enneagram.. my dog is a 8w7 and my cat is a sp 9w1).
> I just don't think it's right to consider it a silly theory.. i think it's like blasphemy lol!


I was being facetious, I'm sorry. Probably should have said, but it doesn't always occur to me as it's one of my default settings. :tongue:

My cat's a total 6w5 sp, btw!



iMaven said:


> once we get more and more knowledge pooled together, it'll be easier to group behavior patterns and motivators. there's just not enough knowledge on tritype yet, which is where we should have all new knowledge revolve around..
> [snip]
> My next step is correlating mbti with enneagram tri types.. like i wonder if any INFJ doesn't have any of my types in their tritype. and if they don't, do they share my wings.


A mighty undertaking! I know an INFJ who seems to be 2w3-9w8-6w5/7. Definitely a 2w3 sx/so, though.


----------



## marzipan01

I'm stuck between: 478 or 471 

I like to be optimistic and upbeat so I feel more like a 7 but I get addicted to people and my desire for adventure is usually stuck like a clamp by my loyalties. 
I'm probably a 471 but I like to think I'm a 478.


----------



## BroNerd

Using Timeless' Enneagram articles as a guide, my tritype is 6w5-1w2-3w2.


----------



## Owfin

That's the exact same tritype as mine. Creepy. On the other hand, our mbti types are completely different (Ni Fe Ti Se versus Si Te Fi Ne). Just goes to show that mbti type and enneagram type don't really have anything to with each other.


----------



## soya

Current (possibly wrong) hypothesis: 4w5, 9w1, 6w5 sx/sp


----------



## iMaven

Owfin said:


> That's the exact same tritype as mine. Creepy. On the other hand, our mbti types are completely different (Ni Fe Ti Se versus Si Te Fi Ne). Just goes to show that mbti type and enneagram type don't really have anything to with each other.


disagree.
what is your instinctual stacking?
what is his?

same wings as his?
maybe one of you doesn't have their tri-type with wings perfect or just have diff instinctual stackings.

maybe you're right but i'd assume not..


----------



## BroNerd

iMaven said:


> disagree.
> what is your instinctual stacking?
> what is his?
> 
> same wings as his?
> maybe one of you doesn't have their tri-type with wings perfect or just have diff instinctual stackings.
> 
> maybe you're right but i'd assume not..



I think people of different MBTI types can have different instinctual stackings. MBTI and Enneagram focus on different aspects of the personality. 

But with that said, I'm a so/sx.


----------



## Owfin

iMaven said:


> disagree.
> what is your instinctual stacking?
> what is his?
> 
> same wings as his?
> maybe one of you doesn't have their tri-type with wings perfect or just have diff instinctual stackings.
> 
> maybe you're right but i'd assume not..


I haven't studied the stackings quite enough to know, but we share the same wings. It's why I said "creepy".

But I should look further into the stackings before I decide that we were separated at birth. :tongue:


----------



## Ember

Personality Types - Enneagram and Myers Briggs










I guess I am a 594. Anyone else?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ishan Jalan said:


> I guess I am a 594. Anyone else?


945. More specifically, 9w1 4w5 5w4 sp/sx

I don't tend to play up or even disclose my tritype that much because I feel there is this hostile vibe towards triple-withdrawns on this forum.


----------



## Hruberen

@Kayness I used to identify with 4w5-5w4-9w1 sp/sx, but I now believe that I was stereotyping myself into the 5, my new tritype is 4w3-9-6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Ember

Kayness said:


> 945. More specifically, 9w1 4w5 5w4 sp/sx
> 
> I don't tend to play up or even disclose my tritype that much because I feel there is this hostile vibe towards triple-withdrawns on this forum.


With my data, could you tell me my Enneagram with wings? I have no experience with Enneagram at all. My MBTI Type is INTP but I don't relate with the stereotypical INTP at all!

This is the description of a 5-9-4 I found online.



> 5-9-4: reclusive, modest, discreet and quite dreamy and unassertive, such Fives possess a vast imagination in which they spend most of their time among their theories, fantasies and vivid memories. They have a somewhat bohemian charm to them – they are relaxed, casual, creative and a bit reckless. Usually pleasant and undisturbed on the outside, they hide complex inner worlds in which reality interweaves with fantasy, real with imaginary, the objective with the subjective. These Fives are gentle, sensitive and avoidant and tend to express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.
> typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
> similar tritypes: 5-4-9, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
> flavours: laid-back, unconventional, imaginative and random


----------



## sherkanner

Kayness said:


> I feel there is this hostile vibe towards triple-withdrawns on this forum.


That's the curse of being a triple withdrawn type...
Anything can hurt us and we will back up in our fortress...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

head center>gut center>heart center
head center: 7w8
gut center: 1w2 or 1w9
heart center: 3w4 or 4w3
Self Preservation/Sexual

I'm starting to doubt trifix though. my gut fix could just be a sign of being disintegrated and I have virtually no heart fix at all.


----------



## dylanabroad

974. so self inflicted and ignorant. but I feel it goes well with my instincts well: 9sx 7sp 4so.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags

Akrasiel said:


> I was just wondering what people's tri-types were. Also, do you agree or disagree with the theory, and why.


Check my signature. And I agree with the theory because the description of 5-4-9 matches me like precisely o.o


----------



## LotusBlossom

aaaaaargh! I never got your notification Ishan! Sorry about that.


Ishan Jalan said:


> With my data, could you tell me my Enneagram with wings? I have no experience with Enneagram at all. My MBTI Type is INTP but I don't relate with the stereotypical INTP at all!
> 
> This is the description of a 5-9-4 I found online.


 can you give me a link to your data? Or actually, you might find this post helpful:
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ype-archetype-descriptions-3.html#post1808396
This is what made me certain that I'm a triple-withdrawn, rather than 946, and any sort of sixish traits I display from time to time (esp currently) is due to my disintegrating to 6:


> [459]: Differences with 469 comes from the differences between 5 and 6 minds. 5 is like a withdrawn mind working alone to handle situations, life, and understanding, while 6 is more oriented to connections with collectivity and other people with thoughts. It's a receptive/expressive mind, using people as support for understanding and guidance. While 5 is more working alone, with its own maps and ideas.





sherkanner said:


> That's the curse of being a triple withdrawn type...
> Anything can hurt us and we will back up in our fortress...


 yes, there have been a few times where somebody will butt in and say that 'you can't be a 459 combo because 4s and 5s are too uncommon and some of you must be a mistyped 6 in your head fix!' etc. ...and dismissive stuff like that. I don't know. :S


----------



## Ember

Kayness said:


> aaaaaargh! I never got your notification Ishan! Sorry about that.
> 
> can you give me a link to your data? Or actually, you might find this post helpful:
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ype-archetype-descriptions-3.html#post1808396
> This is what made me certain that I'm a triple-withdrawn, rather than 946, and any sort of sixish traits I display from time to time (esp currently) is due to my disintegrating to 6:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, there have been a few times where somebody will butt in and say that 'you can't be a 459 combo because 4s and 5s are too uncommon and some of you must be a mistyped 6 in your head fix!' etc. ...and dismissive stuff like that. I don't know. :S


Ah, I did figure it out. It's there in my signature now. I am just trying to figure out whether I am an INTP/ENTP/INFP now. So much to do. Heh.


----------



## Inguz

I'm guessing 5w4 4w5 8w7 sx

_"*5-4-8*: more reactive and temperamental, such Fives find it harder to control their emotions than other tritypes. They are basically sensitive, reclusive and ingenious, occasionally indulging in (romantic) day-dreams and fantasies, but once in a while their fierce, visceral side reveals itself explosively and gets to surprise people who don’t know them well. These Fives are usually selfish and whimsical, considering themselves entitled to special treatment which they will sometimes claim aggressively. They are prone to mood swings and rage outbursts.
typical subtypes:_ _ sexual, self-preserving, 5w4
similar tritypes:_ _ 5-8-4, 4-5-8
flavours:_ _ innovative, temperamental, egocentric and intense"_

At least I think it's right. I saw a comical term for it aside from "The Scholar", "The Ontological Terrorist". 

Seems about right. I've isolated myself for the previous year, and I live in a city where I don't know anyone, and I have enjoyed it immensely. I'm getting more and more itchy to get out as I'm almost certain about what I want to pursue in my life now. There's some speculation that Nietzsche was 548 or 458, and I can relate to that very much.


----------



## Hazrat

I'm 478. For me the most important aspect of the tritype piece is the confluence of the three types together. The archetypes are so obvious to me now that I recognize tritype more easily. I also think when you factor in the wings of the tritype as well as the instinct stacking with the tritype it adds a whole deeper dimension to the Enneagram system.


----------



## laurey996

My tri-type is: 4w5, 9w1, 5w4

I like the theory because it explains differences between two people of the same type. For example, I have two ENFP friends, but they are both quite different. It's explained by Enneagram, in my opinion, as one of them is 7w6 and the other 7w8. It just explains that difference so much!


----------



## NYEnglishRose

*You are a Type 9 with a 1 wing: "The Dreamer"*
Your tritype is 9w1, 2w1, 5w4.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-type contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality. 

*Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing:* Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

*Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 2 with a 1 wing:* Type Two individuals are generous and kind. Twos love others and want to be loved, and becoming close to others is a theme in the life of the Two. This is why Two is often referred to as the Helper type – because they keep coming, time and time again, to the aid of others. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, Twos are the most likely to help someone when they’re feeling down or when they’re being attacked. When a Type Two is stressed, they can become aggressive like an unhealthy Type Eight. When they’re healthy, a Type Two becomes emotionally aware like a healthy Type Four. You are a Type Two with a One wing, which means that the helpful nature of the Two combines with the idealistic nature of the One to make a very humanitarian personality.

*Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 5 with a 4 wing:* Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Four wing, which means that the cerebral nature of Type Five combines with the creative nature of a Type Four. For this reason, you are likely to challenge established ideas with new and fresh concepts.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, generous, helpful, selfless, loving, intelligent, cerebral, questioning. 

Want to learn more about your type? An online test can't do it all, so check out the PersonalityCafe.com Enneagram Forums for more information.


----------



## ToplessOrange

agokcen said:


> I find that I quite like this test here, and I'm surprised that it's not more widely used:
> 
> Personality Types
> 
> Note that it is an Excel sheet, but it's actually a really neat test that I think is more accurate than any others I have taken. It's also quite long...
> 
> Once you get your results, pick your highest score from each triad (8-9-1, 2-3-4, 5-6-7), put them in order from highest to lowest, and there's your tri-type. Some people also choose to find the wings for each respective number in their tri-type, but wings are more a matter of personal research than testing.


It would appear that that link fails to work anymore.

I looked up "Enneagram Excel" except not really because I don't use capital letters in search engines, but people like to capitalize what they searched for some reason and I'm just conforming.

Anyways, it took me here and it says v7, and yours says v5, so I can only presume that this is the same test, but updated, though it may be entirely different. Please confirm.

Also, before it took me there, it took me here, in case you have a fetish for the chain of links that led me to any particular site. If that's the case, you'd really enjoy the porn folder I have.


----------



## ToplessOrange

TheOminousMuffin said:


> It would appear that that link fails to work anymore.
> 
> I looked up "Enneagram Excel" except not really because I don't use capital letters in search engines, but people like to capitalize what they searched for some reason and I'm just conforming.
> 
> Anyways, it took me here and it says v7, and yours says v5, so I can only presume that this is the same test, but updated, though it may be entirely different. Please confirm.
> 
> Also, before it took me there, it took me here, in case you have a fetish for the chain of links that led me to any particular site. If that's the case, you'd really enjoy the porn folder I have.


Interestingly, while taking it, a lot of the 7 stuff really sounded like me. By the end of the test, I was sure it was going to say I was Type Seven and I was wrong about Type Five all these years (definition of year is debatable). Nope, Type Five still won by a large margin. Very interesting.

Type Five and Type Four are still ridiculously close, though. :/ I suppose this makes me a 5-4-1 instead of a 5-4-9 like I've always thought. I'll read the descriptions and look into it, though I have my doubts.







LINK: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4691/bmal.png


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm 3w2, 1w9, and 5w6.
The Trifix describes me in a nutshell perfectly. I don't like how one of them is the core and the other two are not as strong. I think they are all equal. At least for me.


----------



## ToplessOrange

Stelliferous said:


> I'm 3w2, 1w9, and 5w6.
> The Trifix describes me in a nutshell perfectly. I don't like how one of them is the core and the other two are not as strong. I think they are all equal. At least for me.


I have the same problem with my Head and Heart. The Tritype apparently tells you the order of operations. Sometimes, I decide to solve something by looking to my emotions, sometimes I decide to look at it objectively and think my way through.

My gut, though. I have no idea. 548, 549, and 541 are all...really appealing. And when I look at them individually, I...I just...I don't know.


----------



## DomNapoleon

*6*w7-*4*w3-*1*w2: The philosopher archeatype
Yeah... not a very enthusiastic combination :crying: lol


----------



## NYEnglishRose

My type is 4 6 9.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

I'm a 5-7-4. Cool type as it allows intelligence, imagination and fun.


----------



## Westy604

The Good Samaritan – 269
-Caring/Helpful
-Supportive/Engaging
-Accepting/Peaceful
-You like people and want to find ways to engage with them. Your sense of pride comes from getting along with others and being of assistance. You are known for your easygoing and friendly disposition

I just learned about the tri types and i am very unfamiliar with how it works or the archetypes within it. However I do feel it does fit me to a T.


----------



## HighClassSavage

9w8 - 7w8 - 3w2


----------



## Judson Joist

I'm a tritype 514 with a trifix of 5w6-1w2-4w5. The description (imagine a librarian with an artistic bent) seems to fit perfectly so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## qaryoqa

i'm not sure. i would consider 459 & 259 mainly, i think.


----------



## monthlydinners

4w3-7w6-9w1 :crazy:


----------



## Cassieopeia

925 - The Problem-Solver


----------



## Dragheart Luard

My tritype is 1w9-7w8-4w5, and even if I wasn't completely sure of it, now after checking how all types interact, I think that it nails down my issues with perfectionism and the tension that exists between my core and my fixes. I also wouldn't like to recognize that I'm idealistic, but I think that it helps me to strive for being a better person, even if it's annoying at times to have a self critic that bothers me permanently, but luckily the 7 fix helps me to be less hard with myself.


----------



## Judson Joist

*(addendum to previous post)*

Tritype: 514 SO-SP
Trifix: 5w6-1w2-4w5
MBTI: INTJ
DISC: CSID (Melancholy-Phlegmatic)
Subtype: Professor

Note: Where I used to work, they nicknamed me "The Professor."



Westy604 said:


> The Good Samaritan – 269
> -Caring/Helpful
> -Supportive/Engaging
> -Accepting/Peaceful
> -You like people and want to find ways to engage with them. Your sense of pride comes from getting along with others and being of assistance. You are known for your easygoing and friendly disposition


Would you happen to be of Phlegmatic or Phlegmatic-Melancholy temperament? I'd hazard a guess that your DISC type is likely SC (Supportive-Conscientious).


----------



## Helios

9w8-6w5-3w2 sx/sp


----------



## 0+n*1

I am a 6w7. My tritype is possibly 694, but I can exchange my heart and gut fixes for 2 and 1 respectively. My instinctual variant sp/so. I'm melancholic. My MBTI is possibly INTP.


----------



## SisOfNight

4w5, 5w4, 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## blood roots

847? 487? 10,12,13?? sx/sp either way.


----------



## BoPeep

Mine is 459, more specifically 4w3, 5w4, 9w8. It seems to fit!


----------



## piscesfish

I'm a bit unsure about my tritype. I'm either 1w2-4w5-5w4, 1w2-4w5-6w5, or 1w2-4w5-7w6. They all seem to fit well. I just wish there was more information on tritypes out there so I could confirm which one I was!


----------



## Curiously

6w5, 9w1, 4w5 sp/sx huzzah!


----------



## SisOfNight

SisOfNight said:


> 4w5, 5w4, 9w1 sp/sx


I have to correct myself: I am actually soc/sx. Otherwise, my tri-type above is right.


----------



## Kabosu

I know 6 is dominant - 9 or 1 gut and 3 or 4 heart.
Tritype seems messy imo. I could just be the triangle triad.


----------



## wolfdream88

I'm apparently a 6w5/3w2/1w2 and sp/so/sx


----------



## gracemontez

uhm,584.


----------



## SHERlockedEnigmaPage394

Are there any rules for tri type? I can't find anything about a combination of 5, 1, and 8 (my three highest types)


----------



## spiderfrommars

SHERlockedEnigmaPage394 said:


> Are there any rules for tri type? I can't find anything about a combination of 5, 1, and 8 (my three highest types)


Yep, there are rules--you have one head type (567), one gut type (891) and one heart type (234). So you're gonna have to figure out whether your gut type is 8 or 1, and pick a heart type. Do you know which of those 3 types (5, 8 or 1) is your core type?


----------



## Belzy

6w5 4w5 9w1 sp/sx

Thought I had 2w1 in me, but I've just noticed this is making more sense. The seeker, the 649 thinks to be a 2 I've read. Well, that figures...


----------



## MagritteGaras

4w5- 6w5- 1w2 sp/so. "The Philosopher"
(4 and 6 are fairly even)


----------



## Coburn

Probably 613?


----------



## BabyJane

4w3 1w2 5w4, I believe.


----------



## Pempslider

I know that my heart type is my weakest function, and that it is either 2w1 or 4w5. How do I know if I am a 4w5 fixer or if I am just confusing the description of type four with my disintegrated 1w9 characteristics? I do lean towards type 2 because I feel I am more about being loved and helping others than having personal significance, but I relate to both types greatly.


----------



## Belzy

Err... I have to make a little change/update

It's 6w5 4w5 1w2 sp/sx



> *The Philosopher *– 146_
> 
> 641 in my case - __all 3 types that fear making a mistake and being at risk for having done so - 641s tend to be more likely to show frustration and to correct and instruct others. --- that all is ME _roud: :sad:_
> _
> *-Diligent/Ethical**
> -Intuitive/Original
> -Inquisitive/Certain
> 
> *Ethical, inquisitive, intuitive, and original at times, I can relate to that. Sometimes I can feel certain of things too. I don't know what diligent means.*
> 
> -Morally focused, you have strong emotions and are inclined to voice your feelings and intuitions. You care deeply and want to help others improve their lives and the expectations they have of themselves.*
> 
> That sounds so like me. From morally focus till wanting to improve other peoples their lives.


A source to read to understand tritypes better (including the orders of ya three types) is:
Socionics - the16types.info - Duality Descriptons by Gulenko


----------



## chicklit

6/8w9/3w4 - The Debater


AAADD said:


> A source to read to understand tritypes better (including the orders of ya three types) is:
> Socionics - the16types.info - Duality Descriptons by Gulenko


Another good source is http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra.../73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions.html, although it's a bit unstructured.


----------



## Faunae

4w5 - 6w7 - 8w9 sx/sp
Which makes me the "Truth Teller", though I'm not as confident as they're often portrayed to be. My need to tell the truth is conflicted by social anxiety, but when I _really_ feel that something is off, my anxiety becomes irrelevant.


----------



## castigat

6w5, 2w1, 9w1.
I do think this is somewhat accurate.


----------



## hz light

6w7,9w1 and 4w5,usually gentle unless i am in a type three mode or stessed of another way but never passive like 692,i look for what is missing,for my identity not for love like a type 2 fix,my inner process goes from loyalty for security(my core feels really targeted)to peace-seeking,withdrawing with a oneish intellectual rigor and resentment for authority to finally needing to take care of my emotions and thoughts at once on 4w5.


----------



## Entropic

Nonsense said:


> Inferior Ni perhaps? That was my first thought, anyways. Makes up these archetypes but don't make good sense of all of them. And yeah, I can see why 5 could bring to mind the idea of a scholar, but 8 doesn't seem right at all. Maybe with 1 in the tritype it'd make some sense because the word brings to mind someone with standards, lol (not that 1 is the only type that can have standards, but... you know what I mean, probably). Maybe 3 more so than 4 as the heart fix too. So like a 135, or even 136 would both make more sense for the scholar name imo.
> 
> 
> Hmm, yeah...


Yeah, I think she's Se dominant. She often speaks about archetypes in her vids and I can appreciate that perspective but it's shallow, yeah.


----------



## Purrfessor

aloneinmusic said:


> I'm currently a 451, I agree with the 4 and the 5, but I'm unsure as to whether I'm a 1w9 or a 9w1...


I like to think of it as doing. So what would you do, say, if you were trying to turn left onto the road but the turn seems a bit tight, you'd have to speed up while turning? Would you turn left or wait for a more opportune time to turn more safely? I feel like there's a spectrum of 8 to 1 to 9 in terms of how sketchy the turn is. An 8 would straight up go for a super sketchy turn sort of challenging the other car to slow down for them, a 9 would be slow and safe about the turn, waiting for lots of room and I think a 1 somewhere in the middle. Just another little way to think about it.


----------



## 0+n*1

onyxbrain said:


> It truly depends on which approach you are taking to the tritype theory, I have seen more than one (I also have seen them debated)


I agree with you. I've seen primarily 3: 
the one defined as an archetype by its own (e.g. the 269 good samaritan-helper archetype); 
the one defined by how much you "superficially" (argued by some) relate to the types as seen as separate entities (e.g. a 4w5 that relates to 5 that it would be tempted to say its tritype is 4X5/45X); 
and the one defined by how you deal with the emotions of shame, fear and anger and how you deal with issues of image, security and autonomy/presence, the "true" way (argued by some). 
Or simply a combination of them.


----------



## Tranquility

694.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

683

Ready to take on the world.


----------



## Chesire Tower

I think I am a 5(w4) 2(w?) X(wX)

and I still can't figure it out.


----------



## BakerStreet

4w5- cp 6w5- 1w2
And life is _such_ an adventure


----------



## lue

974 or 947. Haven't figured out the order yet.


----------



## Dalton

BakerStreet said:


> 4w5- cp 6w5- 1w2
> And life is _such_ an adventure


1w9-4-6, and YUP. 

Also, this is my 666th post. :angry:


----------



## absyrd

748, though someone round here argued I was a core 6 because I have anxiety.


----------



## Marshmelon

I'm a 5w6,2w3, and 9w1, which is odd. I got a type five, yet I'm an INFP. It just seems to contradict o.o, but someone told me the ennegram is what motivates us and the MBTI is more of how you perceive and intake things.


----------



## Purrfessor

Marshmelon said:


> I'm a 5w6,2w3, and 9w1, which is odd. I got a type five, yet I'm an INFP. It just seems to contradict o.o, but someone told me the enneagram is what motivates us and the MBTI is more of how you perceive and intake things.


5 fits well with INFP but the majority of INFP 5s are 5w4. I'm 5w6 myself (not dominant). It seems you also do not have 4 in your stackings. That's odd for an INFP. You must not fit the stereotype either.  Anyway your stackings are very similar to mine and I don't see that too often, so nice to meet you!


----------



## Master Mind

In my sig.

5w6-1w9-3w4


----------



## hz light

Promethea said:


> O hai, yes..
> 
> cp6w7-8w7-4w5 sx/sp
> 
> What is shadow tritype? I want one! XD


it is something that i created,really but not entirely,i was researching myself (as always,seeker thing i believe)and i was curious about this shadow type stuff that i kept reading on the enneagram sites(there are actually various different definitions of shadow type)so i entered a site that said that our shadow type is the one which is most far away from our own in the enneagram drawing and interestingly those are the types that we look like,at least sometimes,so i thought why not apply that to our tritype?


----------



## Superfluous

I'm a 749 - which explains why I have qualities of all three.
If there are any other 749s around (in that specific order - famous 749s are Adam Sandler & Elizabeth Taylor)


----------



## FakeLefty

782 here. Not sure about the wings.


----------



## Dalton

FakeLefty said:


> 782 here. Not sure about the wings.











"And when He had taken a cup and given thanks, He gave it to them, saying, "Drink from it, all of you; for this is My Red Bull, which is poured out for many for production of wings..." _Matthew 26:27-28_


----------



## Doll

In my signature - 4w3 - 7w6 - 9w8. 479. Probably in that order, idk, I don't think about the order so much. 

As for tritypes, the theory is interesting, but things should still be able to be explained within the context of core types.


----------



## The Unicorn Scribe

I just tested and got 2w3, 7w6, 9w8.

I already knew I was 2w3 and was pleasantly surprised when I tested that way. After reading the 7 and 9 descriptions and their wings, they all fit me very well. I'm definitely part 7 and also a little bit of 9. So not only did I get my correct type and wing, my tri-types were even in the correct order. Pretty cool.

What's weird is I'm an INFJ, but I lean towards the middle of the intro/extrovert spectrum (I classify myself as an ambivert when asked) so this makes so much sense. I'm a 7 but then also part 9, and all-around a 2. Really happy with my tri-type.


----------



## FakeLefty

Ok figured out my wings

7w6 8w9 2w3


----------



## bluebeer

My bad my tritype actually is 5,8,3


----------



## proto

I'm originally a 7w8 8w7 4w3 so a 784. But I can go into my 8 wing and stay there as long as I want to making me an 8w7. So technically I'm a 884 right now.


----------



## tanstaafl28

*5*w6/*8*w7/*4*w5


----------



## katherine8

I am conducting a study comparing and contrasting Enneagram Type, Tritype, Instinctual Type and MBTI. You don't need to be an expert in all of these systems as there are questions that assess your knowledge and experience. If you would like to participate I would very much appreciate your responses. here is the link.... Thanks!

Survey : Greeting


----------



## ai.tran.75

As of this moment 

9-7-2


----------



## soya

946 "seeker" archetype


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Alright I'm a 479...fo sho.


----------



## TheOddRhombus

My tritype is, in descending order, as follows: 9w1, 5w6, 3w4. It changes a tad bit here and there as my understanding grows, but that is how it is mostly. Not so sure about my instinctual variants, but I speculate it is most likely Sp/Sx. - Jack


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

5w6 - 1w9 (sw 9w8) - 4w5


----------



## Sirius Black

In my childhood, I was 9-6-2. That explains my attitude and my behavior when I was a child
But, recently I'm 9-3-5. I'm more patient to deal problem and dream about perfection in plan and reality yet to achieve peace and harmony


----------



## blood roots

I'm pretty sure it's 458. :dry: 
I actually found that out back in January but ran from it because quite frankly the thought of this particular combo makes me want to vomit. Yet I keep arriving back at it. It fits.


----------



## missjayjay

5w6, 2w1, 1w9. I think this suits me well, pretty accurate


----------



## hz light

guys i m sorry for coming here again but i must correct my tritype which most certainly is:6w7,1w9 and 4w5,and not 9w1 in the gut center after all trust me i have done a variety of things to be sure of which one i was and there you go this is my tritype,oh and happy halloween by the way.


----------



## katherine8

I really hope that more of you can participate in my research study correlating Type, Tritype, Instinctual Type and MBTI. I need a very large sample to confirm patterns. 

If you are willing to participate, this is the link:
Survey : Greeting

Focus of Study
The focus of this research is an ongoing study of the Enneagram Types, which when correlated with Tritype, Instinctual Type and MBTI, produce predictable patterns of thinking, perceiving and behaving, that can potentially explain the sources of common mistyping, and/or differences within type.

My interest is in gaining a rich and complex understanding of people’s experience of being their Enneagram Type, Tritype, Instinctual Type and MBTI and the meaning they assign to these types rather than simply validating a theory or hypothesis. The approach I prefer is mostly focused on the social constructivist paradigm, which stresses the socially constructed nature of reality as an ongoing, dynamic process. It is about recording, analyzing and attempting to uncover the deeper meaning and significance of human behavior and experience, including contradictory beliefs, behaviors and emotions. 

The Process
This research is both qualitative and quantitate in approach. I do not base my research on pre-determined hypotheses, nevertheless, I am guided by an overarching theory that a correlation between these systems exists, which provided a general basis for my investigation.
I prefer this type of data collection and analysis because it is methodical but allows for greater flexibility than quantitative research. Most of the data is collected in the form of questions, observation and interaction with the participants e.g. through participant interviews and/or focus groups. 

Principles
I believe that people are always trying to give meaning to their experiences. Therefore, I have not found it useful to limit a study to my view or understanding of the situation as I learn the most from the experiences of the participants. As a result, the methods I use are more open-ended and more exploratory (particularly when very little is known about a particular subject). This way, I am free to go beyond the initial response that the participant gives and to ask why, how, in what way, etc., and then tailor follow up questions to the participant’s responses.

If you are willing to participate, this is the link:
Survey : Greeting


----------



## Golden Rose

2w3 8w7 7w6 sx/so // 287

Basically a tv sexy, scheming, alpha bitch minx.  After so many mistypes, fooling around, delusions and denial, I can consider myself pretty damn satisfied, I should have gone straight to Naranjo so much earlier.


----------



## Entropic

Karma said:


> 2w3 8w7 7w6 sx/so // 287
> 
> Basically a tv sexy, scheming, alpha bitch minx.  After so many mistypes, fooling around, delusions and denial, I can consider myself pretty damn satisfied, I should have gone straight to Naranjo so much earlier.


You actually find him accurate?


----------



## Golden Rose

Entropic said:


> You actually find him accurate?


I do. Obviously I follow a mix of systems but so far he's the only one who didn't try to coddle anyone and his instinctual descriptions are the best I've ever seen, not to mention that his idea of type 2 as the Seducer was way more accurate than the Fe-like-pseudo-9 mess that Beatrice Chestnut tried to sell. This is why many 2s mistype as 3s, 8s or 7s and many 9s and soc 6s mistype as 2s, in my opinion.


----------



## Entropic

Karma said:


> I do. Obviously I follow a mix of systems but so far he's the only one who didn't try to coddle anyone and his instinctual descriptions are the best I've ever seen, not to mention that his idea of type 2 as the Seducer was way more accurate than the Fe-like-pseudo-9 mess that Beatrice Chestnut tried to sell. This is why many 2s mistype as 3s, 8s or 7s and many 9s and soc 6s mistype as 2s, in my opinion.


Hm, ok. Naranjo didn't help me at all but I guess whatever works for people.


----------



## hz light

it is nice to have a healthy type on my tritype for a change lol thank god i realized that things are perfect the way they are.


----------



## Ummon

I have returned yet again with revised tritype at the ready!

8w9- 4w5- 6w5 sp/so

YEAH. *conviction*


----------



## Jerdle

It's in my sig. 684 - The Truth Teller. Triple reactive. Most cp 6. Most intense 6. Coolest 6.


----------



## O_o

1w2 7w8 2w1 :nonchalance:

I like the idea of it in the sense that it adds more color to a type (and the descriptions are amusing, even though some a pretty vague and could apply to other combinations). But at the same time, a part of it mixes with growth and disintegration points in a way I'm not fond of. 

2w3 for example- connection of disintegration into 8 and growth to 4. Say they consider their tri-type 2w3-1w9-5w6
And so you have 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9 in there, in varying degrees, yes <- and that what rubs me the wrong way. It doesn't look necessary.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

469
4w5 (never thought about the wings for the rest but if I had to guess) 6w5-9w1


----------



## kurogane21

496 or 469 SX/SP
4w3 9w1 6w7 

The seeker


----------



## Snakebite

648.


----------



## rikusp2002

5w4-9w1-4w5 - The Contemplative.

Well, I'm basically displaying it in my profile flair.

Recently learnt about subwings and well, that complicates things.

5w4(sw6w5)-9w1(sw8w9)-4w5(sw5w6).


----------



## Supine Angel

9w8-4w5-7w6 - The Gentle Spirit 🥰


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

As my signature states: sx 6w5 9w8 4w3. I believe in tritype because I can partially feel the compulsions of 9w8 and 4w3. All tritype is really saying is that there's a particularly type you identify with most in each triad. Just because I identify most with 9w8 in the gut triad, and 4w3 in the heart triad, doesn't make me less of a 6w5.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

rikusp2002 said:


> 5w4-9w1-4w5 - The Contemplative.
> 
> Well, I'm basically displaying it in my profile flair.
> 
> Recently learnt about subwings and well, that complicates things.
> 
> 5w4(sw6w5)-9w1(sw8w9)-4w5(sw5w6).


Subwings? Eh, that's more than I really need to know rn.


----------



## kurogane21

Supine Angel said:


> 9w8-4w5-6w7 - The Seeker, with So/Sx 🥰



Hello , fellows XD


----------



## Ecchi

7w8-8w7-3w4 - The Mover Shaker, with So/Sx

I didn't feel like putting the whole Tritype in my personality field.

It was was easy to eliminate 8w9 after reviewing things I've said over the years.

It was easy to eliminate base 2 or base 4 for my heart type because 2 is said to be "classy" and that ain't me, and 4 is said to be brooding and brooding people irritate me.

I'm 100% sure I don't have 2 as a wing either. I have 4 as a wing because a 4 wing is good at highlighting one's own uniqueness. A base 4 doesn't put themselves out there. Base 4 doesn't mingle with people unless they are "real" to them.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

5w4/9w1/4w5 - The Contemplative (Sx/Sp)

*Head Type* 5w4: I have a tendency to be very withdrawn and private, but can tend to have intense emotions if provoked.
*Gut Type *9w1: I can be pretty relaxed and opened-minded most of the time, and I prioritize creating a decent (but productive) enviornment.
*Heart Type* 4w5: I have a tendency to brood occasionally during introspection (Sorry Ecchi lol).

I generally find delving further into the Enneagram becomes a pointless exercise. There are only so many subcategories we can go into, before the categories themselves become redundant and meaningless...
...But since *rikusp2002 *stirred my interest on subwings. Why the hell not?

If we are going by subwings (Oh good god, what am I doing),it may look something like this...

5w4 (subwing 5w6): Finding information that's counter culture, makes me feel more powerful and rebellious.
9w1 (subwing 8w9): I avoid commitments that will be more trouble than they are worth, that way I'll remain comfortable.
4w5 (subwing 3w4): I stay true to my personal style, no matter how many people find it wierd.


----------



## Full_fathom_4

I need to get off this forum.


----------



## rikusp2002

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> 5w4/9w1/4w5 - The Contemplative (Sx/Sp)
> 
> *Head Type* 5w4: I have a tendency to be very withdrawn and private, but can tend to have intense emotions if provoked.
> *Gut Type *9w1: I can be pretty relaxed and opened-minded most of the time, and I prioritize creating a decent (but productive) enviornment.
> *Heart Type* 4w5: I have a tendency to brood occasionally during introspection (Sorry Ecchi lol).
> 
> I generally find delving further into the Enneagram becomes a pointless exercise. There are only so many subcategories we can go into, before the categories themselves become redundant and meaningless...
> ...But since *rikusp2002 *stirred my interest on subwings. Why the hell not?
> 
> If we are going by subwings (Oh good god, what am I doing),it may look something like this...
> 
> 5w4 (subwing 5w6): Finding information that's counter culture, makes me feel more powerful and rebellious.
> 9w1 (subwing 8w9): I avoid commitments that will be more trouble than they are worth, that way I'll remain comfortable.
> 4w5 (subwing 3w4): I stay true to my personal style, no matter how many people find it wierd.


In my case, it would be:

5w4(subwing 6w5) : Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful. 
9w1 (subwing 8w9) : I avoid commitments that will be more trouble than they are worth, that way I'll remain comfortable.
4w5 (subwing 5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.

But I definitely agree it's not actually necessary. Tritype alone does the job quite well.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

rikusp2002 said:


> In my case, it would be:
> 
> 5w4(subwing 6w5) : Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
> 9w1 (subwing 8w9) : I avoid commitments that will be more trouble than they are worth, that way I'll remain comfortable.
> 4w5 (subwing 5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.
> 
> But I definitely agree it's not actually necessary. Tritype alone does the job quite well.


Hey, me and you have the same Enneagram type lol
It’s just I’m an INFJ, and you are an INTP
Brothers from another mother! Lol


----------



## rikusp2002

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> Hey, me and you have the same Enneagram type lol
> It’s just I’m an INFJ, and you are an INTP
> Brothers from another mother! Lol


Yeah lol
Good day to you, brother!


----------



## red_evening_apple

9w8 4w3 7w8 sx/sp (or sx/so, I still have to work more on defining my instinctual variants)
I believe it's called the gentle spirit or something like that, but I don't know how much that title applies to me lmao


----------



## T.K

Either 594, or similar...need more time to process it.


----------



## TKDfan888

1w2-3w4-7w6, I think.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

6w7 3w2 9w8


----------



## CosmicNumbers

9w1 4w5 5w4 (most likely)

I get what people are saying about how delving deeper into the Enneagram makes it pointless, and I tend to view it as more holistic anyway. Also how a lot of people don't resonate with tritypes, which makes sense. Personally, it's actually helped me discover myself, so I think it's interesting. I like it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

CP 6w7 3w2 9w8 or 8w9 _shrugs_


----------



## TedFraraccio

Well, I *think* mine is 973, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## luka.exe

694, the seeker, or 614, the philosopher - I've taken the tritype test twice and gotten both results (though I think it was 164 the second time?) but not sure which fits me best. I'm not sure whether I believe in it (though same goes for most typing systems) but I think it's interesting, and I like the idea of having "fallback" types besides your main one; I see parts of myself in a handful of other types including those.


----------



## moonpixie

In 2013, I took the tritype test on the enneagram institute site and my results were 5w6, 2w1, 9w1. 

That was 7 years ago and I've grown more as a person, so I wanted to revisit this. I've been taking several tests online and I have received even results between 5 and 6. So I'm trying to figure out if I'm still 5w6 or now 6w5. I have always had anxiety but I have recently experienced changes in my life (good changes) and it has kicked my anxiety into gear and I am afraid of "not exceeding expectations". I'm not sure if my anxiety is masking my results or if it is actually revealing my true type. Idk. I feel confused about it but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## rawdeniz

Deleted.


----------



## 558663

My tritype is 538 (5w6 3w2 8w9). I personally find the tritype theory helpful since the 3w2 fix plays a big role in my motivations (and behavior). I learned aspects of myself that couldn't be explained with 5w6. Not so much with 8w9, but it's there to an extent.


----------



## The courier

My tri type is 146, 9w1 SX/SP


----------



## tanstaafl28

5w6 8w7 4w5 So/Sx


----------



## Fallen Angel

4w5 5w4 8w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## Zoingeroni

Apparently, not 612, and not 461, but 469. How I was so wrong, idek. But I'm quite satisfied with the mystical deep "Seeker" descrip


----------



## aerstyu

584, 5w4 8w7 4w5, sp/sx


----------



## Pluisje1

Akrasiel said:


> I was just wondering what people's tri-types were. Also, do you agree or disagree with the theory, and why.


I'm a 2w3 sx/so and my tritype is 278. basically a very independent, charismatic, direct and thrillseeking 2. anything that makes room for more nuance in personality theories is amazing, i think. because there are like, 7 billion people.


----------

